# Una "letterina" di mio marito:



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

"Ammetto di non essere stato correttissimo a scherzare con la tua amica ma si è trattato solo di parole,nè baci nè sesso nè niente!"ha scritto...e su quell'ultimo nè niente sorrido!Porello,che sfigato!Parole parole e poi niente!E adesso insultatemi o rallegratevi con me..fortunatamente le amiche bastarde sono rare!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> "Ammetto di non essere stato correttissimo a scherzare con la tua amica ma si è trattato solo di parole,nè baci nè sesso nè niente!"ha scritto...e su quell'ultimo nè niente sorrido!Porello,che sfigato!Parole parole e poi niente!E adesso insultatemi o rallegratevi con me..fortunatamente le amiche bastarde sono rare!


scusa ho perso un pezzo: perchè non gli credi?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> "Ammetto di non essere stato correttissimo a scherzare con la tua amica ma si è trattato solo di parole,nè baci nè sesso nè niente!"ha scritto...e su quell'ultimo nè niente sorrido!Porello,che sfigato!Parole parole e poi niente!E adesso insultatemi o rallegratevi con me..fortunatamente le amiche bastarde sono rare!


Non ricordo nulla ma il tuo nick non mi è nuovo.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa ho perso un pezzo: perchè non gli credi?


Gli credo..lei non c'è stata!


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ricordo nulla ma il tuo nick non mi è nuovo.


Non scrivo spesso..storia di un annetto fa..


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Gli credo..lei non c'è stata!


Quindi la tua amica non è stata una bastarda, no?


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi la tua amica non è stata una bastarda, no?


No..il bastardo è stato mio marito ad approfittare della nostra amicizia e del mio affetto per lei chiedendo a me della sua vita  per capire come avvicinarsi (a lei)..sua collega ma amica mia da tanto tempo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Gli credo..lei non c'è stata!


Aspetta, calma e gesso: quindi è la parola di tuo marito contro quella della tua amica e tu credi a lei?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> No..il bastardo è stato mio marito ad approfittare della nostra amicizia e del mio affetto per lei chiedendo a me della sua vita  per capire come avvicinarsi (a lei)..sua collega ma amica mia da tanto tempo!


Quando si dice che a volte lo stronzo ce l'hai in casa.
Trombati la tua amica..così lui rosica due volte :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> "Ammetto di non essere stato correttissimo a scherzare con la tua amica ma si è trattato solo di parole,nè baci nè sesso nè niente!"ha scritto...e su quell'ultimo nè niente sorrido!Porello,che sfigato!Parole parole e poi niente!E adesso insultatemi o rallegratevi con me..fortunatamente le amiche bastarde sono rare!


vedila diversamente:se avesse scritto "me la sono fatta in tutti modi" oppure "sono pazzo di lei" non staresti qui a sorridere.....e poi quel porello.....invece se l'avesse scopata sarebbe più "uomo" e meno porello?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta, calma e gesso: quindi è la parola di tuo marito contro quella della tua amica e tu credi a lei?


E l'ha pure ammesso. Solo parole. E grazie al cazzo, direi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E l'ha pure ammesso. Solo parole. E grazie al cazzo, direi.


Aspetta, ricordo qualcosa: lei era la collega di lui e amica di Camomilla. Ma... voglio dire: solo parole che significa? Uno scherzo pesante magari?
 E in che contesto?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

E ho detto tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta, ricordo qualcosa: lei era la collega di lui e amica di Camomilla. Ma... voglio dire: solo parole che significa? Uno scherzo pesante magari?
> E in che contesto?


Sbriciolà...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> View attachment 8764
> 
> 
> E ho detto tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sbriciolà...


Non mi ricordo la storiaaaaa!!! me la devo andare a cercare, ok.
Perchè ci sono pure le amiche stronze, oltre quelle bastarde, sai?


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta, calma e gesso: quindi è la parola di tuo marito contro quella della tua amica e tu credi a lei?


Mi sono informata,gli altri colleghi affermano che lui ha frainteso (lei è una mia amica probabilmente ci scherzava pure con lui ma non penso abbia avuto altri fini) e penso che lui se fosse riuscito a farsela me l'avrebbe sputato in faccia godendo..


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo la storiaaaaa!!! me la devo andare a cercare, ok.
> Perchè ci sono pure le amiche stronze, oltre quelle bastarde, sai?


Ma neanche io, ma se ti rimetti a fare la Sherlocca dei poverelli su una cosa COSI' evidente ti do una sediata sulle reni. Madonna santa.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Era... che lui ti aveva chiesto di sposarlo ma allo stesso tempo corteggiava la tua amica...
Poi te lo aveva detto, spontaneamente, addirittura facendoti credere che c'era stato qualcosa di più?
Salvo poi ritrattare.
Lui piuttosto giovane rispetto a te?

Più o meno così?


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta, ricordo qualcosa: lei era la collega di lui e amica di Camomilla. Ma... voglio dire: solo parole che significa? Uno scherzo pesante magari?
> E in che contesto?


No...qualche mese di corteggiamento per vedere se riusciva a portarla in giro fuori dal lavoro..


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> vedila diversamente:se avesse scritto "me la sono fatta in tutti modi" oppure "sono pazzo di lei" non staresti qui a sorridere.....e poi quel porello.....invece se l'avesse scopata sarebbe più "uomo" e meno porello?


Ecco, appunto. Parliamone.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Era... che lui ti aveva chiesto di sposarlo ma allo stesso tempo corteggiava la tua amica...
> Poi te lo aveva detto, spontaneamente, addirittura facendoti credere che c'era stato qualcosa di più?
> Salvo poi ritrattare.
> Lui piuttosto giovane rispetto a te?
> ...


Proprio così..


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Proprio così..



E Tebe ti diceva che lui probabilmente aveva voluto sdoganarsi dalla soggezione che aveva per te.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando si dice che a volte lo stronzo ce l'hai in casa.
> Trombati la tua amica..così lui rosica due volte :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Magari ci riuscissi!!!Eh?? Sai che smacco!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma neanche io, ma se ti rimetti a fare la Sherlocca dei poverelli su una cosa COSI' evidente ti do una sediata sulle reni. Madonna santa.


Mi sono riletta il post, hai ragione. Sono andata anche a ricercarmi la storia... ok.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E Tebe ti diceva che lui probabilmente aveva voluto sdoganarsi dalla soggezione che aveva per te.


Soggezione...e la batte ad una mia amica ancora più grande di me!Mah!


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Magari ci riuscissi!!!Eh?? Sai che smacco!!


Saffica? Sai m'informo per catalogarti nei miei files/menu ....


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Soggezione...e la batte ad una mia amica ancora più grande di me!Mah!



Appunto. 

Io condividevo l'ipotesi di Tebe in effetti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Soggezione...e la batte ad una mia amica ancora più grande di me!Mah!


ok ma è passato un anno e ancora siete a ragionarci su con lui che si giustifica?


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi sono riletta il post, hai ragione. Sono andata anche a ricercarmi la storia... ok.


ma che problema avete con questa storia?Ma il fatto che un uomo dopo 15 anni che convive cerchi per mesi di scoparsi l'amica di lei vi sembra niente?Il fatto che non ci sia riuscito vuol dire che è un uomo tutto d'un pezzo?


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Saffica? Sai m'informo per catalogarti nei miei files/menu ....


Mi sa che proprio non ci riuscirei..


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> ma che problema avete con questa storia?Ma il fatto che un uomo dopo 15 anni che convive cerchi per mesi di scoparsi l'amica di lei vi sembra niente?Il fatto che non ci sia riuscito vuol dire che è un uomo tutto d'un pezzo?


No, no... non avevo ricollegato e non avevo capito il senso del post iniziale.
Ma adesso è tuo marito, giusto? e la letterina a quando risale?


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Soggezione...e la batte ad una mia amica ancora più grande di me!Mah!


Nel vostro caso non c'è stato neppure un vero tradimento.

però siete in crisi comee coppia. Probabilmente da prima.

Tu insoddisfatta perché hai lasciato i l lavoro.

Dovete chiarire Il Vostro Rapporto. 

Perché dici che ti avrebbe sbattuto in faccia il tradimento nel caso?

perché aspetti che sia lui a decidere?


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto. Parliamone.


ma io non capisco Apollonia.....se si scopano un'altra soffriamo e se non se la scopano ci fanno pena e ci ridiamo sopra....poi ci rimaniamo insieme anche se basterebbe cambiare una serratura perché non c'è ne  matrimonio né figli....ma detto da me che mi son complicata l'esistenza un bel po' forse ha meno senso..:mrgreen:


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, no... non avevo ricollegato e non avevo capito il senso del post iniziale.
> Ma adesso è tuo marito, giusto? e la letterina a quando risale?


Un paio di mesi fa...dice che  a parole non riesce ad esprimersi (con me,penso io visto che con lei le parole le ha pure sprecate)comunquenon è riuscito a farsi perdonare,..edè l'unica "letterina" che m'ha scritto..


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma io non capisco Apollonia.....se si scopano un'altra soffriamo e se non se la scopano ci fanno pena e ci ridiamo sopra....poi ci rimaniamo insieme anche se basterebbe cambiare una serratura perché non c'è ne  matrimonio né figli....ma detto da me che mi son complicata l'esistenza un bel po' forse ha meno senso..:mrgreen:


Scusa?E mi sa che sei tu che non hai capito..


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Non mi ricordo una cosa... l'hai sposato prima che lui ti dicesse della tua amica o dopo?


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma io non capisco Apollonia.....se si scopano un'altra soffriamo e se non se la scopano ci fanno pena e ci ridiamo sopra....poi ci rimaniamo insieme anche se basterebbe cambiare una serratura perché non c'è ne  matrimonio né figli....ma detto da me che mi son complicata l'esistenza un bel po' forse ha meno senso..:mrgreen:


No, Erato'. Secondo me è molto più grave che se la siano scopata, abbiano fatto tutta la tiritera via mail, wa e b&b e quant'altro.
Ecco, io non mi sentirei  tradita se avessi avuto la storia di Camomilla. 
Non mi sentirei comunque bene.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nel vostro caso non c'è stato neppure un vero tradimento.
> 
> però siete in crisi comee coppia. Probabilmente da prima.
> 
> ...


Perchè con lui è come parlare con il muro...non si apre,ci ho provato in tutti i modi..


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma io non capisco Apollonia.....se si scopano un'altra soffriamo e se non se la scopano ci fanno pena e ci ridiamo sopra....poi ci rimaniamo insieme anche se basterebbe cambiare una serratura perché non c'è ne  matrimonio né figli....ma detto da me che mi son complicata l'esistenza un bel po' forse ha meno senso..:mrgreen:





Camomilla ha detto:


> Scusa?E mi sa che sei tu che non hai capito..


Povera Eratò adesso tuoni e fulmini si abbatteranno su di lei: welcome to the svantaggiates (che non credo si dica così in inglese ma chi se frega:mrgreen club :up::mexican:


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Scusa?E mi sa che sei tu che non hai capito..


ok.non avrò capito.ma tu ne hai parlato con la tua amica? e che t'ha detto? perché sembra che lui la volesse tanto ma è stata lei a rifiutarlo.....


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo una cosa... l'hai sposato prima che lui ti dicesse della tua amica o dopo?


Guarda è pazzesco questo passaggio...ad Agosto (abbiamo fatto documenti per il matrimonio,c'era un problema perchè io sono divorziata e quindi sono passati mesi,si è risolto tutto a Dicembre e dopo 20 giorni dalle pubblicazioni del comune ha cercato una riconciliazione (ma non stavamo per sposarci?) e parlando gli è scappata la confessione (secondo me voleva pulirsi la coscenza) e mi ha detto che lei lo voleva tutto suo,io cretina ci ho creduto dopo il matrimonio chiedendo ai colleghi ho saputo che erano tutte palle


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ok.non avrò capito.ma tu ne hai parlato con la tua amica? e che t'ha detto? perché sembra che lui la volesse tanto ma è stata lei a rifiutarlo.....


Non ho parlato con la mia amica..non sarei stata obiettiva,ho chiesto agli altri colleghi che conosco benissimo perchè anch'io lavoravo lì prima che nascesse nostro figlio..


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, Erato'. Secondo me è molto più grave che se la siano scopata, abbiano fatto tutta la tiritera via mail, wa e b&b e quant'altro.
> Ecco, io non mi sentirei  tradita se avessi avuto la storia di Camomilla.
> Non mi sentirei comunque bene.


guarda che neanche io mi sentirei bene ma sarebbe un piccolo sollievo sapere che non ci fatto sesso e che non sia nato un grande ammmmore....magari  perché non è stato altro che una sbandata infantile e le sbandate capitano ma tra sbandata e fare sesso ce ne vuole.mio umile punto di vista e non voglio essere polemica con Camomilla.


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2014)

Ti lo UOTE=Camomilla;1373761]Perchè con lui è come parlare con il muro...non si apre,ci ho provato in tutti i modi..[/QUOTE]

Abbastanza tipico degli uomini.....le parole  per scrivere cazzate le trovano per le altre.....poi in casa silenzio o si parla di banalità. 

Però tu scrivi che non lo sopporti e qui è ben più grave.

Non credo si possa detestare  uno perché ha  fatto il cascamorto.

Gli spacchi un piatto in testa e rinsavisce.

Tu cosa provi per lui?


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Povera Eratò adesso tuoni e fulmini si abbatteranno su di lei: welcome to the svantaggiates (che non credo si dica così in inglese ma chi se frega:mrgreen club :up::mexican:


cornuta si ma svantaggiata no.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> guarda che neanche io mi sentirei bene ma sarebbe un piccolo sollievo sapere che non ci fatto sesso e che non sia nato un grande ammmmore....magari  perché non è stato altro che una sbandata infantile e le sbandate capitano ma tra sbandata e fare sesso ce ne vuole.mio umile punto di vista e non voglio essere polemica con Camomilla.


Quindi se tu venissi a sapere che l'uomo con cui stai da 15 anni e con cui stai per sposarti ha cercato per un annetto e NEL FRATTEMPO di avere una storia con una tua amica non ti creerebbe problemi..beata te!


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non ho parlato con la mia amica..non sarei stata obiettiva,ho chiesto agli altri colleghi che conosco benissimo perchè anch'io lavoravo lì prima che nascesse nostro figlio..


avete un figlio? mi scuso allora perché mi era sfuggitoma per quanto tempo ha corteggiato la tua amica? come l'hai scoperto? non mi ricordo la storia


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> guarda che neanche io mi sentirei bene ma sarebbe un piccolo sollievo sapere che non ci fatto sesso e che non sia nato un grande ammmmore....magari  perché non è stato altro che una sbandata infantile e le sbandate capitano ma tra sbandata e fare sesso ce ne vuole.mio umile punto di vista e non voglio essere polemica con Camomilla.


Ti quoto.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Quindi se tu venissi a sapere che l'uomo con cui stai da 15 anni e con cui stai per sposarti ha cercato per un annetto e NEL FRATTEMPO di avere una storia con una tua amica non ti creerebbe problemi..beata te!


Non credo volesse dire questo, credo volesse dire che comunque alla fine, come avrebbe detto a suo tempo Catalano nel salotto di Arbore, meglio che l'abbia corteggiata e non scopata piuttosto che scoparsela pure ..... E forse non ha tutti i torti. Anche perché lei un tradimento vero, completo diciamo, l'ha subito e parla con cognizione di causa. :smile:


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> guarda che neanche io mi sentirei bene ma sarebbe un piccolo sollievo sapere che non ci fatto sesso e che non sia nato un grande ammmmore....magari  perché non è stato altro che una sbandata infantile e le sbandate capitano ma tra sbandata e fare sesso ce ne vuole.mio umile punto di vista e non voglio essere polemica con Camomilla.





disincantata ha detto:


> Ti lo UOTE=Camomilla;1373761]Perchè con lui è come parlare con il muro...non si apre,ci ho provato in tutti i modi..


Abbastanza tipico degli uomini.....le parole  per scrivere cazzate le trovano per le altre.....poi in casa silenzio o si parla di banalità. 

Però tu scrivi che non lo sopporti e qui è ben più grave.

Non credo si possa detestare  uno perché ha  fatto il cascamorto.

Gli spacchi un piatto in testa e rinsavisce.

Tu cosa provi per lui?[/QUOTE]

Non è solo perchè ha fatto il cascamorto...è anche per il fatto che come uomo non esiste in tutti i sensi,nessun aiuto in casa,nessun comportamento affettuoso,uno stronzo e basta ..pensavo anche fosse praticamente asessuale e poi scopro che si voleva scopare la mia amica..


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Quindi se tu venissi a sapere che l'uomo con cui stai da 15 anni e con cui stai per sposarti ha cercato per un annetto e NEL FRATTEMPO di avere una storia con una tua amica non ti creerebbe problemi..beata te!


Senza polemica e enza tono offensivo: tu invece come ti sentiresti a scoprire che tuo marito dopo 25 anni di matrimonio si é scopato una di 30 anni più giovane, che le dice quel che  le dice, che ti inventa un sacco di palle, che scrive che lei è la donna della sua vita, che il sesso con lei è stato sublime, che si masturba pensando a lei, e… devo continuare?:smile:


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Quindi se tu venissi a sapere che l'uomo con cui stai da 15 anni e con cui stai per sposarti ha cercato per un annetto e NEL FRATTEMPO di avere una storia con una tua amica non ti creerebbe problemi..beata te!


certo che me li creerebbe e cercherei di capire i perché e ci starei male ma starei anche peggio se fosse andato anche al letto


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Ah, ah, fai la brava, non generalizzare. Io a casa sono di grande compagnia e non sto zitto un attimo .... forse dico cazzate (ci sta tutto) ma come me è pieno di mariti che la famiglia la vivono con pienezza. Siamo obiettivi suvvia


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Quindi se tu venissi a sapere che l'uomo con cui stai da 15 anni e con cui stai per sposarti ha cercato per un annetto e NEL FRATTEMPO di avere una storia con una tua amica non ti creerebbe problemi..beata te!


Personalmente mi incazzerei perché uno che ci prova per un anno di sti tempi ......

Scherzi a parte si è detto altro.


Avresti preferito ci fosse andato a letto per anni a tua insaputa?

Non credo. Chi è stato tradito, tradito in modo pesante, è logico preferirebbe essere al tuo posto.

Persino al posto di chi ha subito un tradimento mordi e fuggi.

È stato superficiale. Magari per lui era un gioco. ...sporco ma un gioco.

Forse sei delusa per come lo hai scoperto. Fragile e menefreghista......lei era tua collega ed amica.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Personalmente mi incazzerei perché *uno che ci prova per un anno* di sti tempi ......
> 
> Scherzi a parte si è detto altro.
> 
> ...


E' un povero deficiente.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Senza polemica e enza tono offensivo: tu invece come ti sentiresti a scoprire che tuo marito dopo 25 anni di matrimonio si é scopato una di 30 anni più giovane, che le dice quel che  le dice, che ti inventa un sacco di palle, che scrive che lei è la donna della sua vita, che il sesso con lei è stato sublime, che si masturba pensando a lei, e… devo continuare?:smile:


Apollonia ti leggo da qualche giorno e hai tutta la mia comprensione...perchè la doppia vita di mio marito ancora non la conosco bene..si è masturbato in passato (ora non so se lo fa ancora) pensando a tutte e probabilmente è l'unica cosa che riesce a fare..perchè non gliela danno,magari almeno una ci fosse stata...mi sarebbe sembrato un uomo per cui lottare,invece no..tutte balle!!Non so se mi spiego..


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Apollonia ti leggo da qualche giorno e hai tutta la mia comprensione...perchè la doppia vita di mio marito ancora non la conosco bene..si è masturbato in passato (ora non so se lo fa ancora) pensando a tutte e probabilmente è l'unica cosa che riesce a fare..perchè non gliela danno,magari almeno una ci fosse stata...mi sarebbe sembrato un uomo per cui lottare,invece no..tutte balle!!Non so se mi spiego..


È l'opposto di mio marito....a lui la offrono.

il problema è che non è capace di resistere ahahah


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È l'opposto di mio marito....a lui la offrono.
> 
> il problema è che non è capace di resistere ahahah


E tu tagliaglielo, così il problema è bypassato


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Personalmente mi incazzerei perché uno che ci prova per un anno di sti tempi ......
> 
> Scherzi a parte si è detto altro.
> 
> ...



Fortunatamente non c'è stato tradimento sessuale..non so come l'avrei presa,veramente..però mi sarebbe sembrato un po' più figo invece mi sembra solo uno sfigato,si è immaginato tutto m'hanno riferito..


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non credo volesse dire questo, credo volesse dire che comunque alla fine, come avrebbe detto a suo tempo Catalano nel salotto di Arbore, *meglio che l'abbia corteggiata e non scopata piuttosto che scoparsela pure .*.... E forse non ha tutti i torti. Anche perché lei un tradimento vero, completo diciamo, l'ha subito e parla con cognizione di causa. :smile:



:up:


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È l'opposto di mio marito....a lui la offrono.
> 
> il problema è che non è capace di resistere ahahah


Castrarlo chimicamente no???


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Castrarlo chimicamente no???



Noo ti pare..lei lo tiene e lo ripaga con la stessa moneta....


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un povero deficiente.


Già...che tristezza infinita!!


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Castrarlo chimicamente no???


Pensi sia l'unico?

Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti 50enni resisterebbero alla corte serrata di una venticinquenne. 

Pure carina.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Noo ti pare..lei lo tiene e lo ripaga con la stessa moneta....


Che bella coppia!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non credo volesse dire questo, credo volesse dire che comunque alla fine, come avrebbe detto a suo tempo Catalano nel salotto di Arbore,* meglio che l'abbia corteggiata e non scopata piuttosto che scoparsela pure* ..... E forse non ha tutti i torti. Anche perché lei un tradimento vero, completo diciamo, l'ha subito e parla con cognizione di causa. :smile:


No.


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Fortunatamente non c'è stato tradimento sessuale..non so come l'avrei presa,veramente..però mi sarebbe sembrato un po' più figo invece mi sembra solo uno sfigato,si è immaginato tutto m'hanno riferito..


ma non è che, oltre al corteggiamento alla tua amica, quello che più ti ferisce è che stai con uno sfigato?


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensi sia l'unico?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti 50enni resisterebbero alla corte serrata di una venticinquenne.
> 
> Pure carina.


Pochissimi...il mio ci si butterebbe a pesce!!ma non gliela danno!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


perché no?


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


quindi se lei (l'amica) ci fosse stata sarebbe stato meglio?


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensi sia l'unico?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti 50enni resisterebbero alla corte serrata di una venticinquenne.
> 
> Pure carina.


Vuoi la verità? Sono certo che scatenerà l'ilarità e verrà tacciata di falsità, ma la racconto comunque.
Io mi vergognerei, mi sentirei un vecchio porco che sbava per le ragazzine, mi farei schifo. Scusate. :smile:


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma non è che, oltre al corteggiamento alla tua amica, quello che più ti ferisce è che stai con uno sfigato?


Tutte e due le cose...che mai avrei immaginato!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Pochissimi...il mio ci si butterebbe a pesce!!ma non gliela danno!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Io invece non penso. La 25 enne puo essere tanto ben atta quanto una quarantenne o cinquantenne. I problemi di unp di 50 anni che va con una che potrebbe essere sua figlia sono altri. Non certo un corteggiamento serrato. 
Mio padrr che ha appunto 50 anni e di amanti ne ha avute pure troppe quando fu corteggiato da una mia coetanea non l ha solo rifiutata la prima volta...non so cosa le abbia detto ma ha saputo tenerla ben alla larga...dipende da quanto vuoi tenere il cazzo nelle mutande...
E mio padre è un bellissimo uomo che dimostra nemmeno 40 anni...ve lo farei vedere perche sicuro lo conoscete ma nn mi espongo.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> perché no?


Perchè tu stavi per sposarti con uno che ci prova per un anno con una senza concludere un cazzo e senza rendersi conto di quanto si rende ridicolo/deficiente/schifoso (probabilmente perchè lo è). Non è questione di bicchiere mezzo pieno. Se la fosse almeno caricata. Una anno, merda che stronzo.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vuoi la verità? Sono certo che scatenerà l'ilarità e verrata tacciata di falsità, ma la racconto comunque.
> Io mi vergognerei, mi sentirei un vecchio porco che sbava per le ragazzine, mi farei schifo. Scusate. :smile:


Veramente??? :up:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> quindi se lei (l'amica) ci fosse stata sarebbe stato meglio?


No penso voglia dire che è la stessa cosa.non ee che una è peggio dell altra


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Tutte e due le cose...che mai avrei immaginato!


mi dispiace.è brutto vivere con una persona che consideri perdente e sfigataquindi ha provato a corteggiare anche altre ed è stato rifiutato?


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2014)

più s caciotta ha detto:


> Noo ti pare..lei lo tiene e lo ripaga con la stessa moneta....[/QUOTconteggi??do molte meno monete però. ....di questo passo mi ci vorranno 20 anni per pareggiare....mi dovrò dar da fare e fare meno la schizzi
> nosa.
> 
> oltre al mio amico devo aprire gli occhi su chi mi sta riempiendo di regali e favori......che mi corteggi?
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè tu stavi per sposarti con uno che ci prova per un anno con una senza concludere un cazzo e senza rendersi conto di quanto si rende ridicolo/deficiente/schifoso (probabilmente perchè lo è). Non è questione di bicchiere mezzo pieno. *Se la fosse almeno caricata*. Una anno, merda che stronzo.


Joey senza polemica, ma perchè valuti col senno del poi e mai del prima:  voglio dire, se se la fosse caricata, sarebbe stato un ganzo? Spesso quando qualcuno non riesce in qualcosa ho come l'impressione che per te il fallimento lo squalifichi. ma se un gesto è immorale, resta tale (e qualifica negativamente la persona che lo compie o che tenta di compierlo) a prescindere dall'esito. O non ho capito al solito un cazzo. Dì tu.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè tu stavi per sposarti con uno che ci prova per un anno con una senza concludere un cazzo e senza rendersi conto di quanto si rende ridicolo/deficiente/schifoso (probabilmente perchè lo è). Non è questione di bicchiere mezzo pieno. Se la fosse almeno caricata. Una anno, merda che stronzo.


Ti stimo..perchè per dire che ti amo è ancora presto!  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:     Con una mia amica,mi faceva parlare di lei per sapere come muoversi..


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> più s caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Noo ti pare..lei lo tiene e lo ripaga con la stessa moneta....[/QUOTconteggi??do molte meno monete però. ....di questo passo mi ci vorranno 20 anni per pareggiare....mi dovrò dar da fare e fare meno la schizzi
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Veramente??? :up:


Non ho un vissuto in comune e non ho argomenti di conversazione con una donna sotto i trenta. Ora al di la del fatto che sono un represso sessuale, nella mia sessualità default (di cui ho vaghi ricordi) le donne mi prendono prima dalla testa ....


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ti stimo..perchè per dire che ti amo è ancora presto!  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:     Con una mia amica,mi faceva parlare di lei per sapere come muoversi..


E poi ti devi mettere in fila dietro di me...jb è molto busy con i ti amo


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Joey senza polemica, ma perchè valuti col senno del poi e mai del prima:  voglio dire, se se la fosse caricata, sarebbe stato un ganzo? Spesso quando qualcuno non riesce in qualcosa ho come l'impressione che per te il fallimento lo squalifichi. ma se un gesto è immorale, resta tale (e qualifica negativamente la persona che lo compie o che tenta di compierlo) a prescindere dall'esito. O non ho capito al solito un cazzo. Dì tu.


Non solo il fallimento. Cioè: il punto non è che non ci è riuscito. Il punto è che a) se ci provi con un'amica di tua moglie (futura) sei un palese deficiente e b)provarci per UN ANNO è una roba da tso coatto. Io, se fossi lei, m'incazzerei più per questo che per l'eventuale tradimento non consumato. Con questo non voglio dire che non sarebbe stato grave, anzi. Ma ti dico che per me la palese stupidità è un'aggravante che quadruplica la portata della cosa.


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vuoi la verità? Sono certo che scatenerà l'ilarità e verrà tacciata di falsità, ma la racconto comunque.
> Io mi vergognerei, mi sentirei un vecchio porco che sbava per le ragazzine, mi farei schifo. Scusate. :smile:


Il problema era che era lei a sbavare per suo papa'.....guarda che tutti o quasi i 50enni cercati e   voluti da una donna giovane nel tempo cedono.

Mi piacerebbe ne trovassi una facocera come lei.

Ci lavorava insieme e di notte....io via ......dopo tre mesi crack.....

Non l'ha cercata ne sbavato. .
..ha tentato pure di farle capire che non era opportuno. 

Non è il tipo. Ha avuto tante donne da giovane.....troppe.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non solo il fallimento. Cioè: il punto non è che non ci è riuscito. Il punto è che a) se ci provi con un'amica di tua moglie (futura) sei un palese deficiente e b)provarci per UN ANNO è una roba da tso coatto. Io, se fossi lei, m'incazzerei più per questo che per l'eventuale tradimento non consumato. Con questo non voglio dire che non sarebbe stato grave, anzi. *Ma ti dico che per me la palese stupidità è un'aggravante che quadruplica la portata della cosa*.


Io credo che se stai per sposare qualcuno o hai sposato qualcuno lo accetti per come è, anch se è stupido, nel senso che ami quella persona e  la stupidità è, in un contesto di fiducia tradita e amore spezzato, l'ultimo dei problemi. Ma comunque su questo abbiamo le nostre diverse legittime opinioni.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non solo il fallimento. Cioè: il punto non è che non ci è riuscito. Il punto è che a) se ci provi con un'amica di tua moglie (futura) sei un palese deficiente e b)provarci per UN ANNO è una roba da tso coatto. Io, se fossi lei, m'incazzerei più per questo che per l'eventuale tradimento non consumato. Con questo non voglio dire che non sarebbe stato grave, anzi. Ma ti dico che per me la palese stupidità è un'aggravante che quadruplica la portata della cosa.


Non mi ricordo più come si danno i verdi porca miseria!!Ci hai preso...mi appare come un miserabile adesso..non è solo sotto i tacchi,di più..per mesi mi sono fatta i film su quello che ha raccontato,su tutti i modi in cui secondo lui lei ci aveva provato e sono stata malissimo...e non è vero niente..non è vero nienteee!!


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vuoi la verità? Sono certo che scatenerà l'ilarità e verrà tacciata di falsità, ma la racconto comunque.
> Io mi vergognerei, mi sentirei un vecchio porco che sbava per le ragazzine, mi farei schifo. Scusate. :smile:


Io ti credo. Anche perché se hai figli, ma anche se non ne hai, sembreresti suo padre.
Scusa se te lo chiedo, libero di non rispondermi: quanti anni hai?


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ti stimo..perchè per dire che ti amo è ancora presto!  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: *    Con una mia amica,mi faceva parlare di lei per sapere come muoversi.*.


vabbe hai ragione.sembra un 14 enne sfigato fuori di testa....ma tutto questo prima di sposarvi?


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io ti credo. Anche perché se hai figli, ma anche se non ne hai, sembreresti suo padre.
> Scusa se te lo chiedo, libero di non rispondermi: quanti anni hai?


Scusa non voglio essere preciso per privacy: tra i 45 e i 50. E non uso quela parola patetica "ben portati" perchè quelli che hanno paura di invecchiare e quasi se ne vergognano mi stanno sul cazzo, detto papale papale. :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Io credo che se stai per sposare qualcuno o hai sposato qualcuno lo accetti per come è, anch se è stupido*, nel senso che ami quella persona e  la stupidità è, in un contesto di fiducia tradita e amore spezzato, l'ultimo dei problemi. Ma comunque su questo abbiamo le nostre diverse legittime opinioni.


C'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Bella roba...sei uguale a lui. Ne meno ne piu
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è un limite a tutto.


No, per me le persone e il loro Valore  non si misurano col metro della stupidità. Ma su questo, lo sappiamo abbiamo visioni opposte e probabilmente il tuo modo di vedere le persone è maggiormente condiviso del mio, va bene così. Amici comunque. :smile:


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è un limite a tutto.


Stavo per scriverlo...per me era un uomo perfetto...in casa tutto serio (pure troppo,anaffettivo e per niente passionale)....poi mi vengono a dire che fuori ha sempre l'atteggiamento del cretino e in più sbava dietro ad una mia amica gentile più grande di me sposata da 20 anni che non se lo fila..


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E poi ti devi mettere in fila dietro di me...jb è molto busy con i ti amo


E' un maschio alfa!! :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Stavo per scriverlo...per me era un uomo perfetto...in casa tutto serio (pure troppo,anaffettivo e per niente passionale)....poi mi vengono a dire che fuori ha sempre l'atteggiamento del cretino e in più sbava dietro ad una mia amica gentile più grande di me sposata da 20 anni che non se lo fila..


Non abbastanza cool quindi? Devi sposare uno cool non uno stupido. Non puoi amare uno stupido. O si? O puoi amare qualcuno qualunque difetto abbia?  E se era stupido ma fedele? Lo buttavamo dalla torre o la salvavamo? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza. Ora scappo. A dopo


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> miss caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Che dovevo fare?
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> miss caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Che dovevo fare?
> ...


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> miss caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Che dovevo fare?
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Assolutamente no,rimani libera...se non avessi i nostri figli a cui badare mi divertirei come una pazza,recupererei tutto il tempo perso dietro a uno che non merita nulla,se tornasse da mammà darei un party!!!*insieme a tutti gli amici che a causa la sua gelosia ho dovuto abbandonare*! :carneval:
> ...


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No, per me le persone e il loro Valore  non si misurano col metro della stupidità. Ma su questo, lo sappiamo abbiamo visioni opposte e probabilmente il tuo modo di vedere le persone è maggiormente condiviso del mio, va bene così. Amici comunque. :smile:


Il fatto è che io non immaginavo niente e non gli ho mai chiesto niente,stavamo per sposarci...è lui che è se n'è venuto fuori col discorso amica collega dicendo cose per mesi che non corrispondono alla realtà...io ho sofferto.Perchè farmi soffrire per cose non vere????Ma quella non è solo stupidità è anche cattiveria!


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io non immaginavo niente e non gli ho mai chiesto niente,stavamo per sposarci...è lui che è se n'è venuto fuori col discorso amica collega dicendo cose per mesi che non corrispondono alla realtà...io ho sofferto.Perchè farmi soffrire per cose non vere????Ma quella non è solo stupidità *è anche cattiveria!*


E questo, concordo con te, è IMPERDONABILE. Qui sono solidale con te al 100%. I malvagi vanno tenuti lontani, perché non possiamo permettere a nessuno di farci gratuitamente del male. Quindi fai bene a mandarlo a fanculo.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

non so ... forse pensava più a se, che a te ... in quel  momento.
Nel senso, si voleva far vedere desiderabile anche da altre donne,
come per dire ... vedi che tipo sono? ... Chi sposi? ...

Vedo più stupidità, che cattiveria ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E questo, concordo con te, è IMPERDONABILE. Qui sono solidale con te al 100%. *I malvagi vanno tenuti lontani*, perché non possiamo permettere a nessuno di farci gratuitamente del male. Quindi fai bene a mandarlo a fanculo.


Spesso gli stupidi fanno di gran lunga più danni.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Era... che lui ti aveva chiesto di sposarlo ma allo stesso tempo corteggiava la tua amica...
> Poi te lo aveva detto, spontaneamente, addirittura facendoti credere che c'era stato qualcosa di più?
> Salvo poi ritrattare.
> Lui piuttosto giovane rispetto a te?
> ...


:up: oh una che si ricorda!


----------



## Camomilla (16 Luglio 2014)

Sono delusa...troppo delusa..


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe sapere quanti uomini resisterebbero alla corte serrata di una donna carina, di qualsiasi età.
> Secondo me molto pochi.


Dici tu.


----------



## Trinità (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Assolutamente no,rimani libera...se non avessi i nostri figli a cui badare mi divertirei come una pazza,recupererei tutto il tempo perso dietro a uno che non merita nulla,se tornasse da mammà darei un party!!!insieme a tutti gli amici che a causa la sua gelosia ho dovuto abbandonare! :carneval:
> ...


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Sono delusa...troppo delusa..



Ciao

di cosa esattamente? 
Del fatto che lui abbia sentito una necessità assurda di inventarsi storie?



sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

però, scusami se insisto ... per come lui ha scritto quelle due righe, e per come scrivi tu qui ... 
Sembra, che non avete chiarito proprio nulla ... Lui parla di fave e tu di ceci ...


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non abbastanza cool quindi? Devi sposare uno cool non uno stupido. Non puoi amare uno stupido. O si? O puoi amare qualcuno qualunque difetto abbia?  E se era stupido ma fedele? Lo buttavamo dalla torre o la salvavamo? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza. Ora scappo. A dopo


H7 si può amare chiunque per il quale si abbia stima.
Qualcuno e qualcuna non ha questo bisogno e può amare anche chi considera cretin*, immatur*, ridicol*, amorale ma altri non ci riescono.
Per me la stima è fondamentale.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2014)

Mah Camomilla io ti capisco... non è per nulla stupido avercela con lui anzi, mi sorprendo del contrario... voglio dire... così è come dire ti sono fedele perché nessuna mi piglia. ..ma dai è da sfigati... offende anche la tua persona...perché pensi " ma allora non sono una scelta ma l'unica he gliela dà"... cioè io lo prenderei a calci da mattina a sera. ..molto meglio uno che ha scelta...poi si è messo nella situazione e ha fatto il figo in una situazione in cui è un palese sfigato...ma dai... mah... senza parole... lui ora è tornato da lei xk sa che nessuna lo piglia o la vuole davvero? Questo è molto più grave di un tradimento fisico.. cioè chi li vuole gli scarti? Così perdonarlo è un doppio autogol...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mah Camomilla io ti capisco... non è per nulla stupido avercela con lui anzi, mi sorprendo del contrario... voglio dire... così è come dire ti sono fedele perché nessuna mi piglia. ..ma dai è da sfigati... offende anche la tua persona...perché pensi " ma allora non sono una scelta ma l'unica he gliela dà"... cioè io lo prenderei a calci da mattina a sera. ..molto meglio uno che ha scelta...poi si è messo nella situazione e ha fatto il figo in una situazione in cui è un palese sfigato...ma dai... mah... senza parole... lui ora è tornato da lei xk sa che nessuna lo piglia o la vuole davvero? Questo è molto più grave di un tradimento fisico.. cioè chi li vuole gli scarti? Così perdonarlo è un doppio autogol...


Ma ti sembra che nessuno se lo pigli?
Lui ha agito la paura dell'impegno nel matrimonio che pure ha voluto lui.
Il problema è se Cam lo capisce, riesce a superare una debolezza, continua a stimarlo e così ad amarlo.
Lui può averci provato proprio con una che molto probabilmente non ci sarebbe stata o alla quale, se ci fosse stata avrebbe potuto dire "Ma che dici?! Scherzavo! Ma ti pare?!" e ricavarne autostima.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che nessuno se lo pigli?
> Lui ha agito la paura dell'impegno nel matrimonio che pure ha voluto lui.
> Il problema è se Cam lo capisce, riesce a superare una debolezza, continua a stimarlo e così ad amarlo.
> Lui può averci provato proprio con una che molto probabilmente non ci sarebbe stata o alla quale, se ci fosse stata avrebbe potuto dire "Ma che dici?! Scherzavo! Ma ti pare?!" e ricavarne autostima.


Vero..però se mi metto nei panni di Cam non riuscirei a vederla così limpida. ... poi se ne vantava...cioè lei avrà rosicato di una situazione in cui era vincente per colpa di uno che voleva far il babbione... poi la delusione anche nel chiedere i colleghi... che dicono che era lui a sbavare... boh.. io lo vedrei come uno sfigato... poi 1 anno... boh..non è poco!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Vero..però se mi metto nei panni di Cam non riuscirei a vederla così limpida. ... poi se ne vantava...cioè lei avrà rosicato di una situazione in cui era vincente per colpa di uno che voleva far il babbione... poi la delusione anche nel chiedere i colleghi... che dicono che era lui a sbavare... boh.. io lo vedrei come uno sfigato... poi 1 anno... boh..non è poco!


E' individuale come si reagisce.
A confronto con altri è stata una sciocchezza.
Ma se "cade dal cuore" è caduto.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' individuale come si reagisce.
> A confronto con altri è stata una sciocchezza.
> Ma se "cade dal cuore" è caduto.


Appunto :up: quel momento è il peggiore... però non si torna indietro... purtroppo o per fortuna... a volte talmente ti cade che ti passa anche la voglia di litigare...questo secondo me proprio sarebbe il fondo... io me ne accorgo così. ...spero che però nel caso di Cam recuperano... ci sono anchr figli di mezzo...


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

mi sembra di ricordare, che durò qualche mese ... 
La storia in generale è di un anno fa ... e nel mentre si sono sposati ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> "Ammetto di non essere stato correttissimo a scherzare con la tua amica ma si è trattato solo di parole,nè baci nè sesso nè niente!"ha scritto...e su quell'ultimo nè niente sorrido!Porello,che sfigato!Parole parole e poi niente!E adesso insultatemi o rallegratevi con me..fortunatamente le amiche bastarde sono rare!


Sai lunedì ho rivisto una donna che non vedevo da un anno.
Sono rimasto esterefatto.
Rispetto l'ultima volta che l'ho vista sembra ringiovanita di dieci anni, perfino la sua postura è diversa...e sfodera un seno da brivido.

Le ho chiesto come mai la vedessi così bene...

Risposta: Sai penso ai cassi miei.

Camus...ti preoccupi troppo di tuo marito...

Fa come il conte
Passa la moneta per quel che la vale no?

E io tendo sempre alla svalutazione no?

Perchè quando valorizzavo ero accusato di idealizzare...

Se te ve drio a tuto
te mori mata

Ma magari è questa pazzia che ti fa sentire la vita...

At Salut...


----------



## net (17 Luglio 2014)

Sono d'accordo con Brunetta. Cam, non è che tuo marito ha avuto un momento in cui ha voluto dimostrare a sè stesso ed a te di avere ancora possibilità di scegliere e conquistare altre donne?Che abbia avuto paura di impegnarsi?(ed abbia reagito da demente,ovviamente,nessuno lo mette in dubbio)


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> H7 si può amare chiunque per il quale si abbia stima.
> Qualcuno e qualcuna non ha questo bisogno e può amare anche chi considera cretin*, immatur*, ridicol*, amorale ma altri non ci riescono.
> Per me la stima è fondamentale.


Non reputo necessaria l'equazione stima = qi in campo sentimentale, tutto qui. Credo che i Forrest Gump siano capaci di dare e ricevere Amore al pari di chiunque altra persona cd stimabile. Per fortuna, aggiungo.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spesso gli stupidi fanno di gran lunga più danni.


Ma e' l'elemento dolo che fa la differenza Joey anche nella determinazione della pena.


----------



## Eratò (17 Luglio 2014)

*mah*

non sara stupido il marito di camomilla, sicuramente è infantile ed insicuro.....ho letto la storia di qualche anno fa poi e lei lì scriveva che non è da buttare, che è un bel uomo ed è responsabile di reparto.mi chiederei da dove viene tutta questa sua insicurezza a tal punto da raccontare storielle per attirare l'attenzione della moglie e provocare la sua gelosia.


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vuoi la verità? Sono certo che scatenerà l'ilarità e verrà tacciata di falsità, ma la racconto comunque.
> *Io mi vergognerei, mi sentirei un vecchio porco che sbava per le ragazzine*, mi farei schifo. Scusate. :smile:


beh ma nell'esempio era la ragazzina venticinquenne che sbavava per il vecchio porco :smile:


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe sapere quanti uomini resisterebbero alla corte serrata di una donna carina, di qualsiasi età.
> Secondo me molto pochi.


Se hanno un valido motivo per resistere, resistono.


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

E se ti mettono le corna non va bene...e se non ti mettono le corna non va bene...
Ma boh!!!


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E se ti mettono le corna non va bene...e se non ti mettono le corna non va bene...
> Ma boh!!!


E' un mondo difficile


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile


E' vita intensa!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma e' l'elemento dolo che fa la differenza Joey anche nella determinazione della pena.


L'elemento che fa la differenza è la quantità e qualità di danno che fai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non abbastanza cool quindi? Devi sposare uno cool non uno stupido. Non puoi amare uno stupido. O si? O puoi amare qualcuno qualunque difetto abbia? E se era stupido ma fedele? Lo buttavamo dalla torre o la salvavamo? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza. Ora scappo. A dopo


ma H7 benedetto, ma come si può amare una persona di cui non abbiamo più stima, che ci appare ridicola? Una persona la ami con i suoi limiti, se quei limiti per te sono accettabili: se scopri che invece non lo sono, è di fatto una persona diversa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so ... forse pensava più a se, che a te ... in quel momento.
> Nel senso, si voleva far vedere desiderabile anche da altre donne,
> ...


secondo me invece si voleva parare il culo in caso la storia venisse fuori.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me invece si voleva parare il culo in caso la storia venisse fuori.


Ciao 

in che senso?


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non reputo necessaria l'equazione stima = qi in campo sentimentale, tutto qui. Credo che i Forrest Gump siano capaci di dare e ricevere Amore al pari di chiunque altra persona cd stimabile. Per fortuna, aggiungo.


Per me è fondamentale.
Un uomo stupendo che non trovi stimabile, per varie ragioni, non mi attirerebbe.
Lo stupendo è poi molto opinabile.
E' risaputo che gli uomini siano più visivi e molti una donna che trovano sexy potrebbe essere chiunque come persona.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'elemento che fa la differenza è la quantità e qualità di danno che fai.


Dissento. Ma tant'è, va bene uguale


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma H7 benedetto, ma come si può amare una persona di cui non abbiamo più stima, che ci appare ridicola? Una persona la ami con i suoi limiti,* se quei limiti per te sono accettabili*: se scopri che invece non lo sono, è di fatto una persona diversa.


L'hai spiegato meglio.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai spiegato meglio.


In teoria se scopri ma ami davvero quei limiti li accetti. Se ami e se quei limiti scoperti non discendono da un gesto tipo tradimento o violenza. Molte donne cominciano a disistimare un uomo perché non fa le cose come loro vorrebbero che si facessero. Per loro quelle cose sono fatte in modo stupido ma magari oggettivamente non lo sono....


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In teoria se scopri ma ami davvero quei limiti li accetti. Se ami e se quei limiti scoperti non discendono da un gesto tipo tradimento o violenza. Molte donne cominciano a disistimare un uomo perché non fa le cose come loro vorrebbero che si facessero. Per loro quelle cose sono fatte in modo stupido ma magari oggettivamente non lo sono....


Nel senso che a volte ti danno dello stupido ma tu non sei d'accordo? Chiedo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In teoria se scopri ma ami davvero quei limiti li accetti. Se ami e se quei limiti scoperti non discendono da un gesto tipo tradimento o violenza. Molte donne cominciano a disistimare un uomo perché non fa le cose come loro vorrebbero che si facessero. Per loro quelle cose sono fatte in modo stupido ma magari oggettivamente non lo sono....


Ma è individuale!
Lo è per gli aspetti caratteriali, come per quelli fisici.
A te non verrebbe in mente di uscire con una piallata, a me con uno alto 1,90.
Io non mi sentirei a mio agio con un camorrista o un razzista o uno che mi parlasse solo di sport e tu con una che (decidi tu).
Se scopri caratteristiche comportamentali o morali che sono incompatibili per te ti scade anche l'amore.
C'è chi non stimerebbe chi ama partecipare a orge e chi non frequenterebbe chi è vergine.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In teoria se scopri ma ami davvero quei limiti li accetti. Se ami e se quei limiti scoperti non discendono da un gesto tipo tradimento o violenza. *Molte donne cominciano a disistimare un uomo perché non fa le cose come loro vorrebbero che si facessero. Per loro quelle cose sono fatte in modo stupido ma magari oggettivamente non lo sono....*



Ciao


questo vale anche al contrario ... se parliamo così in generale. 
Credo, che dipenda più dal tipo di persona ...


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che a volte ti danno dello stupido ma tu non sei d'accordo? Chiedo.


Ti parrà incredibile ma questo non accade. Ma se anche lo facessero andrebbe bene comunque. Perché il punto, vedi Joey, e' questo e pare sfuggire a molti: quanto furbo e' quello che da dello stupido al prossimo. Noto che è' pieno di persone sicure di se, alcune molto sicure di se, che questo dubbio paiono non porselo. Beate loro, senza tarlo del dubbio...


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me invece si voleva parare il culo in caso la storia venisse fuori.


Ciao a tutti!Secondo me il culo ha cercato di pararselo dopo,quando gli ho detto che i colleghi pensavano avesse frainteso.Tra l'altro dalla reazione che ha avuto mi è parso di capire che non se ne fosse reso conto,a lui evidentemente i colleghi come spesso succede non l'hanno detto.Per questo motivo,per pararsi il culo secondo me nella lettera ha anche scritto:"Per un meccanismo perverso ti ho detto tante stronzate perchè mi piaceva la tua gelosia,ma ho esagerato."Ha decisamente esagerato,ha 38 anni io 48 e non siamo più al liceo..E poi come si fa a raccontare tante balle?Prima di questa storia ridacchiavo quando raccontava balle agli altri perchè è un maestro mai avrei pensato che le raccontasse anche a me..Il risultato è che non posso più credergli..


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> questo vale anche al contrario ... se parliamo così in generale.
> ...


Ciao. Sicuro. Affermo un principio unisex


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti parrà incredibile ma questo non accade. Ma se anche lo facessero andrebbe bene comunque. Perché il punto, vedi Joey, e' questo e pare sfuggire a molti: quanto furbo e' quello che da dello stupido al prossimo. Noto che è' pieno di persone sicure di se, alcune molto sicure di se, che questo dubbio paiono non porselo. Beate loro, senza tarlo del dubbio...



Ciao

ma la questione è, se si sente più furbo ... 
perché alcune cose, sono veramente da stupidi ... 
Ma dipende dal modo di come ci si pone nei confronti ... 



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!Secondo me il culo ha cercato di pararselo dopo,quando gli ho detto che i colleghi pensavano avesse frainteso.Tra l'altro dalla reazione che ha avuto mi è parso di capire che non se ne fosse reso conto,a lui evidentemente i colleghi come spesso succede non l'hanno detto.Per questo motivo,per pararsi il culo secondo me nella lettera ha anche scritto:"Per un meccanismo perverso* ti ho detto tante stronzate perchè mi piaceva la tua gelosia*,ma ho esagerato."Ha decisamente esagerato,ha 38 anni io 48 e non siamo più al liceo..E poi come si fa a raccontare tante balle?Prima di questa storia ridacchiavo quando raccontava balle agli altri perchè è un maestro mai avrei pensato che le raccontasse anche a me..Il risultato è che non posso più credergli..


Io credo che sia proprio così.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che sia proprio così.



Ciao

quoto ... 

È da stupido. Perché la gelosia fa male ... 
Ma ha considerato altro ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in che senso?
> 
> ...


Nel senso che, avendo paura che l'amica(cha magari lo aveva minacciato di farlo) o chi altri raccontasse a Camomilla dei suoi comportamenti, ha messo le mani avanti raccontando la versione della storia riveduta e corretta. A quel punto, se fosse saltato fuori qualcosa, lui avrebbe potuto dire che la sua amica raccontava certe cose per ripicca.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma la questione è, se si sente più furbo ...
> perché alcune cose, sono veramente da stupidi ...
> ...


Brava dipende da come ci si pone. E' il porsi la questione, per me. Ogni forma di arroganza e pretesa superiorità mi sta fermamente sulle palle. A maggior ragione quando si usa anche un obiettiva intelligenza per farsi beffa o insultare il prossimo. Ma sono in netta minoranza, me ne rendo conto o magari e' perché sono stupido e mi sento punto nel vivo. Chissà


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto ...
> 
> ...


Dato che Camomilla è dipendente economicamente voleva avere prove di essere voluto e amato.


Cam il matrimonio l'hai vissuto come se (o hai fatto apparire a lui) fosse una formalità per regolarizzare?


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che sia proprio così.


Io sono stata malissimo a causa delle sue palle,io ho pensato davvero avessero avuto una storia e avevo una doppia ferita,perchè ero davvero affezionata alla mia amica.Mi ha raccontato balle per parecchi mesi.perchè non mi ha detto subito quello che ha scritto due mesi fa?Solo quando gli ho detto dei colleghi ha cominciato a rigirare la frittata..


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dato che Camomilla è dipendente economicamente voleva avere prove di essere voluto e amato.
> 
> 
> Cam il matrimonio l'hai vissuto come se (o hai fatto apparire a lui) fosse una formalità per regolarizzare?


Per regolarizzare e soprattutto sperando di ricevere abbastanza soldi per saldare i debiti,perchè è un casinaro anche con i soldi...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Brava dipende da come ci si pone. E' il porsi la questione, per me. Ogni forma di arroganza e pretesa superiorità mi sta fermamente sulle palle. A maggior ragione quando si usa anche un obiettiva intelligenza per farsi beffa o insultare il prossimo. Ma sono in netta minoranza, me ne rendo conto o magari e' perché sono stupido e mi sento punto nel vivo. Chissà


Intanto non capisco perché mai qualcuno dovrebbe considerarti stupido.
Poi hai avuto prove di apprezzamento nella vita sia dal punto di vista scolastico, sia lavorativo, sia sentimentale.
Qualcuno potrà avere interessi e fare scelte di vita diverse dalle tue e non apprezzare quelle che hai fatto ma è una questione di stupidità.
E poi la stima non ha a che fare con l'intelligenza.
Quando in modo colloquiale si dice "quell* è un* cretin*" si pensa più a scelte valoriali e di vita che non condividiamo. Ed è su questo che si fonda la stima.
Per esempio, per me, la Minetti è una cretina, mentre è indubbio che non sia stupida.
La signora rumena che fa le pulizie nel mio condominio ha tutta la mia stima e simpatia.
Qualcuno potrebbe obiettare che fa quello che fa perché non è figa come la Minetti.
Quel qualcuno non lo stimerei.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Per regolarizzare e soprattutto sperando di ricevere abbastanza soldi per saldare i debiti,perchè è un casinaro anche con i soldi...


Allora è comprensibile che avesse uno smodato bisogno di avere prove di un interesse sentimentale. Non trovi?


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Brava dipende da come ci si pone. E' il porsi la questione, per me. Ogni forma di arroganza e pretesa superiorità mi sta fermamente sulle palle. A maggior ragione quando si usa anche un obiettiva intelligenza per farsi beffa o insultare il prossimo. Ma sono in netta minoranza, me ne rendo conto o magari e' perché sono stupido e mi sento punto nel vivo. Chissà



Ciao

credo, che dipende di come decidiamo di gestire questo senso ... 
Cioè, ho un certo senso di inferiorità e lo so. Perciò anche più sensibile a certe parole. 
Parto dal presupposto che, ognuno si esprime con le proprie dinamiche, ma se te lo dice,
è pur sempre perché ci tiene a comunicartelo. Intendo, che provo a cogliere l'intenzione. 
Si compara. Si attende. Si risponde chiedendo ... i nodi, vengono sempre a galla ... se ci sono. 
Ma bisogna essere anche pronti a capire ... se è una nostra debolezza che ci guida ... 
Comunque, non sei stupido ... 


sienne


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora è comprensibile che avesse uno smodato bisogno di avere prove di un interesse sentimentale. Non trovi?


Ha decisamente sbagliato il modo..e non c'era bisogno perchè lo amavo davvero con tutti i suoi pregi e difetti..ora non so proprio più cosa provo..


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ha decisamente sbagliato il modo.*.e non c'era bisogno perchè lo amavo davvero con tutti i suoi pregi e difetti*..ora non so proprio più cosa provo..


ha fatto una gran cazzata, hai ragione... ma se questo basta a far svanire il tuo grande amore, dovresti interrogarti anche tu sulla reale profondità di questo sentimento.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ha decisamente sbagliato il modo..e non c'era bisogno perchè lo amavo davvero con tutti i suoi pregi e difetti..ora non so proprio più cosa provo..


E' assodato che ha sbagliato.
Ha probabilmente agito senza consapevolezza per sentire da te e dentro di sé delle emozioni, per rinnovare un sentimento.
Un po' come fanno quelli che fanno una recita di matrimonio con vestito, invitati, fiori e tutto per "rinnovare i voti matrimoniali". Perché lo fanno? Che bisogno ce n'è? Eppure se tanti lo fanno è per il bisogno di ritrovarsi, di guardarsi negli occhi e ridirsi "Sceglierei di nuovo te. Quello che c'è stato tra noi, nel bene e nel male, è stata la vita a cui non rinuncerei".
Forse lui a un'età ancora giovane voleva sentire che si sposava e veniva sposato per scelta e non per convenienza.
Quando non si capisce e si agisce un disagio si fanno sempre stupidaggini.


----------



## lolapal (17 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ha fatto una gran cazzata, hai ragione... ma se questo basta a far svanire il tuo grande amore, dovresti interrogarti anche tu sulla reale profondità di questo sentimento.


Ciao caro twin! :smile::smile::smile:

Spero che Camomilla mi perdonerà, ma il tuo post mi ha fatto scattare questa riflessione: fermo restando che ho un grande rispetto per la sofferenza di chiunque, mi sto chiedendo perché ci sono delle persone che non riescono ad andare oltre, pur avendolo consapevolmente deciso.
Parlo, naturalmente, generalizzando, ma ho come l'impressione che in alcuni resti un nodo quasi impossibile da sciogliere, un nodo che forse è molto più profondo dell'esperienza in sé. Chi ci ha veramente deluso? Chi ci ha veramente tradito?

:smile:


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ha fatto una gran cazzata, hai ragione... ma se questo basta a far svanire il tuo grande amore, dovresti interrogarti anche tu sulla reale profondità di questo sentimento.


Comunque dopo quella sua "genialata" sentivo che avrei anche potuto,faticosamente però,accettare quello che era successo,compreso il fatto che si fosse potuto infatuare di un'altra.L'avevo anche avvertito:"Non fare cazzate per un po' perchè sono già abbastanza confusa."Poi l'ho scoperto a cercare donnette dal MIO profilo di facebook.Rispetto ZERO.Non sapeva che esisteva una cronologia anche lì e per un paio di mesi ha cercato chiunque.Di per sè è una vera stupidaggine questa ma sommata all'altra mi ha fatto dire:ADESSO BASTA!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Comunque dopo quella sua "genialata" sentivo che avrei anche potuto,faticosamente però,accettare quello che era successo,compreso il fatto che si fosse potuto infatuare di un'altra.L'avevo anche avvertito:"Non fare cazzate per un po' perchè sono già abbastanza confusa."Poi l'ho scoperto a cercare donnette dal MIO profilo di facebook.Rispetto ZERO.Non sapeva che esisteva una cronologia anche lì e per un paio di mesi ha cercato chiunque.Di per sè è una vera stupidaggine questa ma sommata all'altra mi ha fatto dire:ADESSO BASTA!


Ma che senso ha cercarle dal TUO profilo invece di crearsene uno suo, anche fittizio?


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che senso ha cercarle dal TUO profilo invece di crearsene uno suo, anche fittizio?


Ce l'ha un suo profilo,glielo dicevo di usare il suo senza dirgli il motivo,ma era più comodo cercare dal mio perchè non c'era da immettere la password..non sapeva della cronologia di facebook..limortaccisua (perdona il francesismo) :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ce l'ha un suo profilo,glielo dicevo di usare il suo senza dirgli il motivo,ma era più comodo cercare dal mio perchè non c'era da immettere la password..non sapeva della cronologia di facebook..limortaccisua (perdona il francesismo) :mrgreen:


Cosa era comodo? Cosa vuoi che facesse dal TUO profilo?


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa era comodo? Cosa vuoi che facesse dal TUO profilo?


Il mio profilo ha nome e password memorizzati e si apre facilmenteCercava i profili delle amichette ce l'aveva con una in particolare che purtroppo su fb non c'è ma lui ha continuato a cercare per un po',e non si dava pace..cercava le foto,sbirciava i profili magari per trovare qualche foto in bikini,chissà!!Bisogna avere rispetto per tutti ma lui è veramente un cretino..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il mio profilo ha nome e password memorizzati e si apre facilmenteCercava i profili delle amichette ce l'aveva con una in particolare che purtroppo su fb non c'è ma lui ha continuato a cercare per un po',e non si dava pace..cercava le foto,sbirciava i profili magari per trovare qualche foto in bikini,chissà!!Bisogna avere rispetto per tutti ma lui è veramente un cretino..


Guardava foto di tizie in bikini? Con tutti i siti che ci sono? Non ti sembra stano e strano che lo facesse dal tuo profilo?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guardava foto di tizie in bikini? Con tutti i siti che ci sono? Non ti sembra stano e strano che lo facesse dal tuo profilo?


Ma lui cercava amiche di lei. Donne che volendo avrebbe potuto circuire.


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guardava foto di tizie in bikini? Con tutti i siti che ci sono? Non ti sembra stano e strano che lo facesse dal tuo profilo?


Non sapeva che c'era la cronologia..ripeto che questa da sola non mi avrebbe turbato perchè sapevo che faceva ricerche peggiori altrove,siti porno più che altro.Sommata all'altra...


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui cercava amiche di lei. Donne che volendo avrebbe potuto circuire.


Amiche sue,vecchie conoscenze e vecchie baldra......e!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Amiche sue,vecchie conoscenze e vecchie baldra......e!


Penso di avertelo chiesto.
Perché, secondo te, ti ha voluto sposare?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Manco da un po' e va che mi perdo.  La vittima ora è il marito? Porca miseria. .credo che sia davvero necessaria in italia la riforma della Giustizia :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso di avertelo chiesto.
> Perché, secondo te, ti ha voluta sposare?


In giro e con i parenti diceva che lo facevamo per metterci a posto..il che può voler dire tante cose..


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Manco da un po' e va che mi perdo.  La vittima ora è il marito? Porca miseria. .credo che sia davvero necessaria in italia la riforma della Giustizia :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Sì,poverino..così bistrattato!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Manco da un po' e va che mi perdo.  La vittima ora è il marito? Porca miseria. .credo che sia davvero necessaria in italia la riforma della Giustizia :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Figurati se per me è una vittima.
Ma se si fanno cose un senso c'è. Magari è solo essere stupidi. Però per una ventina d'anni non è stato stupido e non è uno psicopatico con molteplici personalità, come il mio.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se per me è una vittima.
> Ma se si fanno cose un senso c'è. Magari è solo essere stupidi. Però per una ventina d'anni non è stato stupido e non è *uno psicopatico con molteplici personalità, come il mio*.


Eh?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Sì,poverino..così bistrattato!


Ha mica parenti ad Arcore? No sai..ma il modus operandi mi ricorda qualcuno 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se per me è una vittima.
> Ma se si fanno cose un senso c'è. Magari è solo essere stupidi. Però per una ventina d'anni non è stato stupido e non è uno psicopatico con molteplici personalità, come il mio.


Guarda..se si fanno cose reali cercando contatti reali è solo per concludere.
Diverso il discorso del virtuale. Qui si entra in un'altra dimensione dove il confine tra realtà e pornografia è molto più sfumato.

Buscopann


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se per me è una vittima.
> Ma se si fanno cose un senso c'è. Magari è solo essere stupidi. Però per una ventina d'anni non è stato stupido e non è uno psicopatico con molteplici personalità, come il mio.


Io penso che sia narcisista..ha praticamente tutte le caratteristiche.E questo spiega quanto è assurdo..bugiardo manipolatore traditore,vuoto..gli interessa conquistare non il sesso come atto,ne fa tranquillamente a meno ma non riesce a fare a meno di sedurre..fare un discorso concreto è quasi impossibile..non ha empatia ed è anaffettivo.Con me serissimo e orso e con gli altri un giullare.Ovviamente prima non lo sapevo..


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao caro twin! :smile::smile::smile:
> 
> Spero che Camomilla mi perdonerà, ma il tuo post mi ha fatto scattare questa riflessione: fermo restando che ho un grande rispetto per la sofferenza di chiunque, mi sto chiedendo perché ci sono delle persone che non riescono ad andare oltre, pur avendolo consapevolmente deciso.
> Parlo, naturalmente, generalizzando, ma ho come l'impressione che in alcuni resti un nodo quasi impossibile da sciogliere, un nodo che forse è molto più profondo dell'esperienza in sé. *Chi ci ha veramente deluso? Chi ci ha veramente tradito?*
> ...


buongiorno twin carissima :smile::smile::smile:
Di solito si tende a dare le colpe interamente agli altri, per evitare di darsi una guardata allo specchio... parlo ovviamente in generale.


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> *Io penso che sia narcisista..ha praticamente tutte le caratteristiche.E questo spiega quanto è assurdo..bugiardo manipolatore traditore,vuoto.*.gli interessa conquistare non il sesso come atto,ne fa tranquillamente a meno ma non riesce a fare a meno di sedurre..fare un discorso concreto è quasi impossibile..*non ha empatia ed è anaffettivo*.Con me serissimo e orso e con gli altri un giullare.Ovviamente prima non lo sapevo..


ok su tutto, ma a me pare che gli manchino proprio le basi per essere 'sto gran bugiardo manipolatore...  cioè, uno che usa il profilo della moglie, ignorando tra l'altro l'esistenza della cronologia su pc, per rimediare (cosa che tra l'altro a quanto ho capito nemmeno riesce a fare) qualche scopatella clandestina , non mi pare questa gran volpe :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok su tutto, ma a me pare che gli manchino proprio le basi per essere 'sto gran bugiardo manipolatore...  cioè, uno che usa il profilo della moglie, ignorando tra l'altro l'esistenza della cronologia su pc, per rimediare (cosa che tra l'altro a quanto ho capito nemmeno riesce a fare) qualche scopatella clandestina , non mi pare questa gran volpe :smile:


si quoto, questo mica è un genio del male. E' un male e basta, per sè stesso innanzitutto. Scusa Camo, ma quella di usare il tuo profilo invece del suo ... ossignur.


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si quoto, questo mica è un genio del male. E' un male e basta, per sè stesso innanzitutto. Scusa Camo, ma quella di usare il tuo profilo invece del suo ... ossignur.


Uno che invece di cercare di sistemare la situazione se ne esce con un:"Venivo con te per svuotarmi i coglioni" e "Non ti tocco se non sono ubriaco" e il giorno dopo cercasse di abbracciarvi incurante delle offese come lo definireste?Faccio fatica anche a scriverle stè cose..mi vergogno...immaginate come mi sono sentita?


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Uno che invece di cercare di sistemare la situazione se ne esce con un:*"Venivo con te per svuotarmi i coglioni"* e "Non ti tocco se non sono ubriaco" *e il giorno dopo cercasse di abbracciarvi incurante delle offese come lo definireste*?Faccio fatica anche a scriverle stè cose..mi vergogno...immaginate come mi sono sentita?


Schizzofrenico.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> buongiorno twin carissima :smile::smile::smile:
> Di solito si tende a dare le colpe interamente agli altri, per evitare di darsi una guardata allo specchio... parlo ovviamente in generale.


Lo penso e scrivo spesso anch'io. Verde mio. :up:


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lo penso e scrivo spesso anch'io. Verde mio. :up:


ciao H7


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto non capisco perché mai qualcuno dovrebbe considerarti stupido.
> Poi hai avuto prove di apprezzamento nella vita sia dal punto di vista scolastico, sia lavorativo, sia sentimentale.
> Qualcuno potrà avere interessi e fare scelte di vita diverse dalle tue e non apprezzare quelle che hai fatto ma è una questione di stupidità.
> *E poi la stima non ha a che fare con l'intelligenza.*
> ...


Ma sto cercando di dirlo da molti post ....


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao H7


Ciao stai bene?
Mi aveva preoccupato non vederti: l'ultima volta che ti ho letto eri stato oggetto di un attacco verbale francamente eccessivo che non condivido per nulla nei modi, per cui temevo ti fossi offeso e allontanato. Ben tornato.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che dipende di come decidiamo di gestire questo senso ...
> Cioè, ho un certo senso di inferiorità e lo so. Perciò anche più sensibile a certe parole.
> ...


Grazie ma non è questo il punto. Il punto è che non lo sono in molti a cui viene detto che lo sono e lo trovo ingiusto e intuilmente offensivo. Forma è sostanza. Tutto qui.


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao stai bene?
> Mi aveva preoccupato non vederti: l'ultima volta che ti ho letto eri stato oggetto di un attacco verbale francamente eccessivo che non condivido per nulla nei modi, per cui temevo ti fossi offeso e allontanato. Ben tornato.


ciao, tutto ok! No, niente di che. Ero solo un po' incasinato, niente che riguardasse il forum... ma grazie :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Schizzofrenico.


nono. STRONZO. Non cerchiamo alibi nelle malattie.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2014)

E se i colleghi avessero taciuto pensando di fare cosa buona?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E se i colleghi avessero taciuto pensando di fare cosa buona?


O per non avere cazzi sul lavoro, che di questi tempi, è già troppo avercelo.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2014)

Cioe' io me li vedo a negare dicendo che lui si e' immaginato tutto


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Uno che invece di cercare di sistemare la situazione se ne esce con un:"Venivo con te per svuotarmi i coglioni" e "Non ti tocco se non sono ubriaco" e il giorno dopo cercasse di abbracciarvi incurante delle offese come lo definireste?Faccio fatica anche a scriverle stè cose..mi vergogno...immaginate come mi sono sentita?


Io lo definirei uno con la valigia che si sta cercando un alloggio.


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono. STRONZO. Non cerchiamo alibi nelle malattie.


era una battuta a doppia z :smile:


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie ma non è questo il punto. Il punto è che non lo sono in molti a cui viene detto che lo sono e lo trovo ingiusto e intuilmente offensivo. Forma è sostanza. Tutto qui.



Ciao

Forma e sostanza? ... La sostanza va percepito con l'intenzione che vi è realmente,
che va oltre la forma ... ben oltre. Infatti, si può usare la parola stupido in mille modi ad. esempio ... 
da un chiaro voler offendere, o con malafede, fino a quella velata di affetto amichevole. 

Mi devi scusare. Ma mi è difficile da capire cosa intendi realmente. 
Una forma, non mi può offendere, e come può? Può non piacermi, 
ma sta poi a me se soffermarmi su ciò o tentare di cogliere il messaggio. 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Forma e sostanza? ... La sostanza va percepito con l'intenzione che vi è realmente,
> che va oltre la forma ... ben oltre. Infatti, si può usare la parola stupido in mille modi ad. esempio ...
> ...


Sienne sei cretina: è forma.
Ma è anche sostanza perché con quella forma ti ho connotato. Anche agli occhi altrui.
Ma è falso, io lo so che è falso, ma gli altri? Potrebbero pensare che io abbia le mie buone ragioni per darti della cretina.
Come vedi la forma sostanzia il suo oggetto e raggiunge io suo scopo: umiliare


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sienne sei cretina: è forma.
> Ma è anche sostanza perché con quella forma ti ho connotato. Anche agli occhi altrui.
> Ma è falso, io lo so che è falso, ma gli altri? Potrebbero pensare che io abbia le mie buone ragioni per darti della cretina.
> Come vedi la forma sostanzia il suo oggetto e raggiunge io suo scopo: umiliare


Non condivido perché nessuno può umiliarmi.
Però non ho capito niente. Arrivata a pagina 20 non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci.
E credo di averti risposto a vanvera non capendo.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sienne sei cretina: è forma.
> Ma è anche sostanza perché con quella forma ti ho connotato. Anche agli occhi altrui.
> Ma è falso, io lo so che è falso, ma gli altri? Potrebbero pensare che io abbia le mie buone ragioni per darti della cretina.
> Come vedi la forma sostanzia il suo oggetto e raggiunge io suo scopo: umiliare



Ciao tesoro ... :mrgreen:

Ma dipende chi me lo dice, e con quale intenzione. Potrebbe anche essere, che ti ho fatto incavolare e tu mi vuoi scuotere perché ho la testa di coccio. Ma cosa può interessarmi cosa pensano gli altri. Cosa possono sapere loro cosa ci unisce - :mrgreen: - cioè, non mi faccio venire i frullati in testa, pensando cosa possono pensare gli altri. I frullati mi vengono quando noto, che non ho possibilità ... per chiarirmi, perché manca la volontà ... e sono tacciata e basta e nessuno dice nulla ... ecco, quello mi fa imbestialire e noto, che ognuno fa gli interessi propri ... 
E scusa ... lì, per me, conta di più quello che poi penso io. E delle cose, mi ricordo sempre molto bene ... 
Ecco. Qui un mio difetto, forse. È rarissimo che torni sui miei passi, una volta che sei caduto in disgrazia ... :mrgreen:
Perché ce ne vuole tanto. Altro che umiliarmi. È più un tuo sentire ... e la figura da pirla chi tenta ... e più fessi ancora chi ci crede ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non condivido perché nessuno può umiliarmi.
> Però non ho capito niente. Arrivata a pagina 20 non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci.
> E credo di averti risposto a vanvera non capendo.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro ... :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma dipende chi me lo dice, e con quale intenzione. Potrebbe anche essere, che ti ho fatto incavolare e tu mi vuoi scuotere perché ho la testa di coccio. Ma cosa può interessarmi cosa pensano gli altri. Cosa possono sapere loro cosa ci unisce - :mrgreen: - cioè, non mi faccio venire i frullati in testa, pensando cosa possono pensare gli altri. I frullati mi vengono quando noto, che non ho possibilità ... per chiarirmi, perché manca la volontà ... e sono tacciata e basta e nessuno dice nulla ... ecco, quello mi fa imbestialire e noto, che ognuno fa gli interessi propri ...
> E scusa ... lì, per me, conta di più quello che poi penso io. E delle cose, mi ricordo sempre molto bene ...
> ...


Cara Sienne, ovviamente era un esempio, ma è stato un esempio volutamente diretto e crudo  perché volevo che provassi realmente l'effetto della cosa sulla tua pelle.
Volevo che per un attimo ti ponessi nell'ottica di chiunque viene apostrofato in un certo modo qui sopra ....
Al di là di tutto .... che senso ha? Perché bisogna far provare ad un altro quello che per una frazione di secondo avrai provato forse anche tu se non altro come senso di fastidio? Chi cazzo siamo noi per dire a un altro sei questo o quello? perchè riteniamo di porci su un piedistallo? Che titolo riteniamo di avere per sentirci superiori al prossimo nostro?
Tutto qui. 
Non volermene


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cara Sienne, ovviamente era un esempio, ma è stato un esempio volutamente diretto e crudo  perché volevo che provassi realmente l'effetto della cosa sulla tua pelle.
> Volevo che per un attimo ti ponessi nell'ottica di chiunque viene apostrofato in un certo modo qui sopra ....
> Al di là di tutto .... che senso ha? Perché bisogna far provare ad un altro quello che per una frazione di secondo avrai provato forse anche tu se non altro come senso di fastidio? Chi cazzo siamo noi per dire a un altro sei questo o quello? perchè riteniamo di porci su un piedistallo? Che titolo riteniamo di avere per sentirci superiori al prossimo nostro?
> Tutto qui.
> Non volermene



Ciao

l'avevo capito, e qui ti volevo ... non volermene ... :smile:
Qui io sono stata trattata così e anche peggio. E tu sei stato uno di quelli che però,
considerava l'altra persona, una buona persona ... e non penso, che tu abbia colto il mio malessere, invece. 
Infatti, scommetto che non sai neanche più di cosa esattamente io stia parlando ... :smile: ... 
Vedi, che molto sta più nella nostra ottica? ... Questo volevo dire già l'altro giorno ... e non hai colto. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cara Sienne, ovviamente era un esempio, ma è stato un esempio volutamente diretto e crudo  perché volevo che provassi realmente l'effetto della cosa sulla tua pelle.
> Volevo che per un attimo ti ponessi nell'ottica di chiunque viene apostrofato in un certo modo qui sopra ....
> Al di là di tutto .... che senso ha? Perché bisogna far provare ad un altro quello che per una frazione di secondo avrai provato forse anche tu se non altro come senso di fastidio? Chi cazzo siamo noi per dire a un altro sei questo o quello? perchè riteniamo di porci su un piedistallo? Che titolo riteniamo di avere per sentirci superiori al prossimo nostro?
> Tutto qui.
> Non volermene


Capito.
Ma dipende lo stile dell'interlocutore.
Se io ti dicessi che sei un fesso avrebbe molto più peso di altri che dicono di peggio.
Se invece credi che quel che viene rilevato, con modi che piacciono o no, sia vero allora la ferita, per me, c'è comunque.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'avevo capito, e qui ti volevo ... non volermene ... :smile:
> Qui io sono stata trattata così e anche peggio. E tu sei stato uno di quelli che però,
> ...


Io credo di sapere di cosa stai parlando, Sienne.
Facciamo nomi e cognomi allora, parli di Ultimo.
Bene, allora ricorderai che io ho anche mediato tra voi, pur senza entrare nel merito delle vostre cose .... Perché io al di là di quello che è successo ho sempre visto te e Ultimo in armonia fino a quel momento. E quindi come posso aver detto a te che per me lui era una buona persona stai pur certa, che lo stesso ho detto a lui di te.
Mi spiace francamente che tu dica questo ora quasi che io abbia commesso una colpa nel cercare di non farti rompere con Ultimo perchè francamente forse sbagliando avevo visto in voi un rapporto di grande cordialità e simpatia all'inizio.
Che col dovuto rispetto non credo ci sia mai stato tra me e Joey.
Ciò detto, se ho sbagliato, mi scuso ma se pensi che fossi un supporter di Ultimo contro di te, sbagli di grosso. Per me siete due care persone entrambe. Come sicuramente Joey lo è per te.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo di sapere di cosa stai parlando, Sienne.
> Facciamo nomi e cognomi allora, parli di Ultimo.
> Bene, allora ricorderai che io ho anche mediato tra voi, pur senza entrare nel merito delle vostre cose .... Perché io al di là di quello che è successo ho sempre visto te e Ultimo in armonia fino a quel momento. E quindi come posso aver detto a te che per me lui era una buona persona stai pur certa, che lo stesso ho detto a lui di te.
> Mi spiace francamente che tu dica questo ora quasi che io abbia commesso una colpa nel cercare di non farti rompere con Ultimo perchè francamente forse sbagliando avevo visto in voi un rapporto di grande cordialità e simpatia all'inizio.
> ...


invece hai fatto una bella cosa e io l avevo notata. e soprattutto era chiaro come il chiaro di luna che stessi mediando e non parteggiando per ultimo.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capito.
> Ma dipende lo stile dell'interlocutore.
> Se io ti dicessi che sei un fesso avrebbe molto più peso di altri che dicono di peggio.
> *Se invece credi che quel che viene rilevato, con modi che piacciono o no, sia vero allora la ferita, per me, c'è comunque.*


No, mi spiace, non sono d'accordo.
Per me il punto è tutt'altro, Brunetta: è che il tuo diritto di dire cose sul prossimo cessa laddove esprimi un parere negativo gratuitamente, laddove l'unico eventuale colpa dell'interlocutore è di aparire un fesso ai tuoi occhi, col fine ultimo di smerdiarlo in pubblico. Diciamocelo.
Allora io mi domando e dico: chi cazzo è quello che mi chiama fesso? Su che fonda la sua asserita superiorità?
Solo questo chiedo.
Poi uno è liberissimo di sentirsi Einstein, Napoleone o Augusto reincarnati, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo di sapere di cosa stai parlando, Sienne.
> Facciamo nomi e cognomi allora, parli di Ultimo.
> Bene, allora ricorderai che io ho anche mediato tra voi, pur senza entrare nel merito delle vostre cose .... Perché io al di là di quello che è successo ho sempre visto te e Ultimo in armonia fino a quel momento. E quindi come posso aver detto a te che per me lui era una buona persona stai pur certa, che lo stesso ho detto a lui di te.
> Mi spiace francamente che tu dica questo ora quasi che io abbia commesso una colpa nel cercare di non farti rompere con Ultimo perchè francamente forse sbagliando avevo visto in voi un rapporto di grande cordialità e simpatia all'inizio.
> ...



Ciao

vedi, non hai capito. Si parla di cogliere atteggiamenti che possono ledere il sentire ... a livello soggettivo. 
Prendendo JB. Ma che cavolo te la prendi con lui, se è un modo senza grandi distinzioni verso i più?! Ti può dare fastidio, lo puoi non apprezzare ... ma da qui a sentirsi offesi ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti. Perché non è da prendere a livello personale il suo modo. Solo se lo facesse solo con te. Come anche il linguaggio di Oscuro, ad esempio. Questo intendevo prima, che sta a noi gestire il tutto e capire e distinguere. 
Con Ultimo, il discorso è diverso. Si, lo so molto bene, che dopo un po' mi sono scocciata ad essere attaccata ad ogni post ... con chiarissime affermazioni di stupida, di chi non capisce nulla, di ignorante, di fessa ecc. Qui non c'è nulla da mediare tra due persone. Veramente. Nulla. Anzi, può essere preso anche male. Come una banalizzazione. Ho sempre pensato, che tu non te ne rendi conto, che tu questo non lo vedi ... e va bene così. 
Perché davo fastidio e basta. Non vi era nessuna questione. Confermato da lui stesso, tempo dopo. E avendo ricevuto MP, dove utenti mi consigliavano di non prendermela, che era evidente ecc. ho capito, che si era capito e che per alcuni è difficile esprimere una chiara posizione in pubblico. Non capisco bene il perché ... questo ancora mi sfugge. Ma molto probabilmente ... veniva considerato solo una fesseria ... e qui, sorge una domanda, che non voglio neanche sapere la risposta ... 



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No, mi spiace, non sono d'accordo.
> Per me il punto è tutt'altro, Brunetta: è che il tuo diritto di dire cose sul prossimo cessa laddove esprimi un parere negativo gratuitamente, laddove l'unico eventuale colpa dell'interlocutore è di aparire un fesso ai tuoi occhi, col fine ultimo di smerdiarlo in pubblico. Diciamocelo.
> Allora io mi domando e dico: chi cazzo è quello che mi chiama fesso? Su che fonda la sua asserita superiorità?
> Solo questo chiedo.
> Poi uno è liberissimo di sentirsi Einstein, Napoleone o Augusto reincarnati, ci mancherebbe.


Ma ognuno fonda le proprie opinioni su se stesso. Se chi altro?!
Anche la tua, proprio questa, espressa in modo cortese, è un'opinione negativa. Per me la forma non è di per sé segno di presunzione. E' segno di uno stile comunicativo, di maleducazione, di rozzezza, di delicatezza.  
Ovvio che la tua opinione è relativa a un'altra ma anche quella che non ti piace è riferita a una cosa raccontata e su cui, implicitamente, si è chiesta un'opinione.
Non è che JB gira (magari sì, non lo so :carneval forum a caso scrivendo "disagiato" e "scemo" a caso.
Io non leggo tutto e non so se ti ha scritto cose che andassero oltre, nella sostanza, a cose raccontate.
Ricordo una cosa detta a te e alla quale tu hai reagito malissimo che, in una forma grezza, ti diceva una cosa per me bella. Ti invitava a rivedere la tua scala di valori e anche il tuo valore. E lo faceva valorizzando la tua vita.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vedi, non hai capito. Si parla di cogliere atteggiamenti che possono ledere il sentire ... a livello soggettivo.
> Prendendo JB. Ma che cavolo te la prendi con lui, se è un modo senza grandi distinzioni verso i più?! Ti può dare fastidio, lo puoi non apprezzare ... ma da qui a sentirsi offesi ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti. Perché non è da prendere a livello personale il suo modo. Solo se lo facesse solo con te. Come anche il linguaggio di Oscuro, ad esempio. Questo intendevo prima, che sta a noi gestire il tutto e capire e distinguere.
> ...


Come vedi probabilmente Joey ha ragione. Non vedo le cose. O le vedo in modo diverso, che magari è anche una qualità, magari. 
Perchè ero convinto che ci fosse dell'affinità mentre leggo che c'era aggressività.
Amen.
Bene così, la prossima volta sarò più cauto e meno incline a creare malintesi.
Mi scuso ancora,:smile:


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Come vedi probabilmente Joey ha ragione. Non vedo le cose. O le vedo in modo diverso, che magari è anche una qualità, magari.
> Perchè ero convinto che ci fosse dell'affinità mentre leggo che c'era aggressività.
> Amen.
> Bene così, la prossima volta sarò più cauto e meno incline a creare malintesi.
> Mi scuso ancora,:smile:



Ciao

ma smettila ... 

Non mi ha mai saputo rispondere, cosa lo attirava e cosa lo facesse incavolare ... 
Lo jojo ... lo faceva lui ... :rotfl:... e dopo il mio periodo delicato - separazione, diagnosi ecc.,
la cosa, non mi ha più stressata ... cioè, dopo un po' non si capisce più cosa è azione e reazione.
Qualunque cosa sia stata - e sinceramente, lo sa solo lui - ci siamo passati sopra ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ognuno fonda le proprie opinioni su se stesso. Se chi altro?!
> Anche la tua, proprio questa, espressa in modo cortese, è un'opinione negativa. Per me la forma non è di per sé segno di presunzione. E' segno di uno stile comunicativo, di maleducazione, di rozzezza, di delicatezza.
> Ovvio che la tua opinione è relativa a un'altra ma anche quella che non ti piace è riferita a una cosa raccontata e su cui, implicitamente, si è chiesta un'opinione.
> Non è che JB gira (magari sì, non lo so :carneval forum a caso scrivendo "disagiato" e "scemo" a caso.
> ...


Verissimo.
E quabte volte io ho scritto, anche quando difendevo Ultimo dai suoi attacchi, che penso abbia una sensibilità notevole e che trovo la sua dialettica coinvolgente?
Eè scritto l'ho scritto sempre.
Ma altrettante volte ho scritto che quel disagiato, quello scemo che forse a molti di voi sembrano bonarie tirate di orecchie per migliorare e crescere meglio, a me sembrano inutili e gratuiti modi di far apparire una persona.
E siccome tutto sommato ne sono convinto, se capita, lo evidenzaio.
Come lui, giustamente nella vostra ottica, non cesserà di darci, darmi, dargli del cretino, ritardato, disagiato, pornografo, millantatore ....
A ciascuno il suo. 
Abbiate pazienza.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> E quabte volte io ho scritto, anche quando difendevo Ultimo dai suoi attacchi, che penso abbia una sensibilità notevole e che trovo la sua dialettica coinvolgente?
> Eè scritto l'ho scritto sempre.
> Ma altrettante volte ho scritto che quel disagiato, quello scemo che forse a molti di voi sembrano bonarie tirate di orecchie per migliorare e crescere meglio, a me sembrano inutili e gratuiti modi di far apparire una persona.
> ...


Di regola non entro in polemiche o discussioni su altri utenti e tra altri utenti.
Se qualcuno non mi piace lo ignoro. Se non piaccio a qualcuno pure.
In questo caso sono intervenuta inizialmente perché non avevo capito  e temevo di essermi espressa male.
Vedi io ho preoccupazioni che altri non hanno.
A volte penso che a qualcuno possa far bene essere strapazzato un po' (verbalmente). A te non fa bene :smile:


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> E quabte volte io ho scritto, anche quando difendevo Ultimo dai suoi attacchi, che penso abbia una sensibilità notevole e che trovo la sua dialettica coinvolgente?
> Eè scritto l'ho scritto sempre.
> Ma altrettante volte ho scritto che quel disagiato, quello scemo che forse a molti di voi sembrano bonarie tirate di orecchie per migliorare e crescere meglio, a me sembrano inutili e gratuiti modi di far apparire una persona.
> ...


Non si può piacere a tutti e non si riesce anche volendo ad andare d'accordo con tutti,a volte "non ci si prende".. e tu non dovresti prenderla sul personale...anche tra me e Tebe è stato odio a prima lettura,soprattutto da parte sua ma siccome lei la mia vita non la conosce non me ne faccio un cruccio..


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di regola non entro in polemiche o discussioni su altri utenti e tra altri utenti.
> Se qualcuno non mi piace lo ignoro. Se non piaccio a qualcuno pure.
> In questo caso sono intervenuta inizialmente perché non avevo capito  e temevo di essermi espressa male.
> Vedi io ho preoccupazioni che altri non hanno.
> A volte penso che a qualcuno possa far bene essere strapazzato un po' (verbalmente). A te non fa bene :smile:


Non ricordo più come si danno i verdi.. :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non ricordo più come si danno i verdi.. :smile:


Stellina.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> *Non si può piacere a tutti e non si riesce anche volendo ad andare d'accordo con tutti*,a volte "non ci si prende".. e tu non dovresti prenderla sul personale...anche tra me e Tebe è stato odio a prima lettura,soprattutto da parte sua ma siccome lei la mia vita non la conosce non me ne faccio un cruccio..


Io non odio affatto Joey, non approvo il modo in cui si comporta talvolta, non sempre e non con tutti, è diverso. I contenuti sono spesso condivisibili. 
Ma se io dicessi che non si dice sporco negro, sarei forse di colore?
O se mi indigno se sento la parola frocio detta con disprezzo sarei gay?
O quando qualcuno ricorda a qualcun altro che la parola handiccappato usata come sfottò è poco carina per usare un eufemismo, quel qualcuno che lo fa notare è un diversamente abile?
In tutti e tre i casi la risposta è, suppongo: no.
Ok
Però io personalizzo .... boh. :smile:
Bada bene Camomilla non ce l'ho con te ma approfitto del tuo post per esprimere una perplessità su molti altri post letti, per i quali si affermano convinzioni in linea generale solo se ne siamo coinvolti personalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io non odio affatto Joey, non approvo il modo in cui si comporta talvolta, non sempre e non con tutti, è diverso. I contenuti sono spesso condivisibili.
> Ma se io dicessi che non si dice sporco negro, sarei forse di colore?
> O se mi indigno se sento la parola frocio detta con disprezzo sarei gay?
> O quando qualcuno ricorda a qualcun altro che la parola handiccappato usata come sfottò è poco carina per usare un eufemismo, quel qualcuno che lo fa notare è un diversamente abile?
> ...


Alcune volte non si approva neanche lui


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alcune volte non si approva neanche lui


A me piacciono le persone schiette,quelle che vanno al sodo senza tanti giri di parole..anche se tantissime volte mi fanno incazzare,però devono anche avere il pregio di sapersi raffrontare altrimenti non vale..


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Come vedi probabilmente Joey ha ragione. Non vedo le cose. O le vedo in modo diverso, che magari è anche una qualità, magari.
> Perchè ero convinto che ci fosse dell'affinità mentre leggo che c'era aggressività.
> Amen.
> Bene così, la prossima volta sarò più cauto e meno incline a creare malintesi.
> Mi scuso ancora,:smile:


Non è che non le vedi o le vedi in modo diverso, non le capisci. Interpreti a modo tuo soggetti e comportamenti, sbagliando, per una forma di sensibilità acuta che è estrema e dannosa oltre una certa soglia d'età.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che non le vedi o le vedi in modo diverso, non le capisci. *Interpreti a modo tuo soggetti e comportamenti, sbagliando, per una forma di sensibilità acuta che è estrema e dannosa oltre una certa soglia d'età*.


Invece osservandole con freddezza e senza sensibilità di quelle cose afferrerei il senso?
Non credo, nel senso che sono certo che comunque non le capirei, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Invece osservandole con freddezza e senza sensibilità di quelle cose afferrerei il senso?
> Non credo, nel senso che sono certo che comunque non le capirei, eh.


Perchè senza sensibilità? Tu dici che io sono insensibile, ma lo scrivi da una posizione parecchio estrema dello spettro della sensibilità. E l'estremo non va d'accordo col giudizio. Mai.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè senza sensibilità? Tu dici che io sono insensibile, ma lo scrivi da una posizione parecchio estrema dello spettro della sensibilità. E l'estremo non va d'accordo col giudizio. Mai.


Tu sei all'estremo opposto al mio, tu sei nella mancanza di umanità (almeno apparente).
E perchè questa mancanza di empatia dovrebbe fare del tuo angolo visuale una prospettiva migliore di quella di chi prova a mettersi nei panni dell'altro?


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di regola non entro in polemiche o discussioni su altri utenti e tra altri utenti.
> Se qualcuno non mi piace lo ignoro. Se non piaccio a qualcuno pure.
> In questo caso sono intervenuta inizialmente perché non avevo capito  e temevo di essermi espressa male.
> Vedi io ho preoccupazioni che altri non hanno.
> A volte penso che a qualcuno possa far bene essere strapazzato un po' (verbalmente). A te non fa bene :smile:



Ciao 

sono invece un po' più prezzemolo ...  qui sul forum, chiaro. 

Se si scrive in pubblico ... il pubblico, ne viene coinvolto ... 

Credo, almeno per me ... se una cosa mi da fastidio, la dico ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tu sei all'estremo opposto al mio, tu sei nella mancanza d umanità (almeno apparente).
> E perchè questa mancanza di empatia dovrebbe fare del tuo angolo visuale una prospettiva migliore di quella di chi prova a mettersi nei panni dell'altro?


Io non sono opposto a te. Non sono come te, è diverso. L'empatia non funziona come pensi tu. Tu non sei empatico, sei solidale, e c'è un abisso di distanza tra le due.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

in h7 c'è qualcosa di falso che non capisco, joey è sbruffone .il più sensibile e fragile è spider
ho detto


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in h7 c'è qualcosa di falso che non capisco, joey è sbruffone .il più sensibile e fragile è spider
> ho detto


So chiederti perché hai questo pensiero su h7?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sono opposto a te. Non sono come te, è diverso. L'empatia non funziona come pensi tu. Tu non sei empatico, sei solidale, e c'è un abisso di distanza tra le due.


Certo solidale tra disagiati.
Vedi, io leggo che la gente qui sopra s'indigna per Eretteo e per il Conte, che in realtà sono molto ma molto ma molto meno offensivi di te.
Perché loro vanno avanti per pregiudizi, per luoghi comuni, il loro insulto è un insulto generico, trito e ritrito, un adesione a qualcosa che li coinvolge ma più che altro sul piano generale, per presunte motivazioni razziali e/o geopolitiche: loro odiano i meridionali e tutti i derelitti del mondo.
Tu, e perdona la sincerità Joey, sei di gran lunga peggiore di loro: perché tu provi chiaramente piacere nel trovare il punto debole del prossimo e nel rigirarci il dito dentro. 
Forse sei empatico nella tua accezione distorta, ad usum delphini, del concetto di empatia, ma lo sei solo perché vuoi capire come fottere il tuo interlocutore e non già metterlo in difficoltà ma annullarlo come persona, togliergli la dignità: primeggiare e arrecare dolore ti eccita Joey? 
Diciamo che, mutatis mutandis,  sei una specie di serial killer di chiunque presti il fianco, ammettendo le sue debolezze, a farsi stilettare dalla tua logica senza _pietas_
Io, qualunque cosa io possa essere o tu pensi che io possa essere, mi pongo all'estremo opposto di qualunque cosa sei tu. Con orgoglio, perdona la mia pochezza di personalità. :smile:
E questo mi fa sentire nella posizione giusta, qualunque essa sia. Dovunque nell'universo. Ma non dove sei tu. 
Ti auguro una buona serata Joey, ma avremmo senz'altro modo di riparlarne.:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> So chiederti perché hai questo pensiero su h7?


In realtà miss caciotta, mi permetto di risponderti io: lei e lui sono molto simili, talvolta fingono ogni tanto di beccarsi amabilmente, ma hanno lo stesso modo di porsi con una parte del mondo, quella che non considerano alla loro altezza o che non gi fa buon sangue. Lei forse è anche peggio perché Joey almeno i suoi attacchi li porta a termine ed è coerente nell'andare fino in fondo. Però attacca di fronte. lei è molto più subdola e tende ad attaccare quando l'interlocutore è in difficoltà Peraltro lui ha un suo codice, disprezzo erga omnes e insulto "simpatico" a gogo, lei adotta un codice diverso a seconda del momento e tende al toccata e fuga. la lettura del vecchio forum mi ha insegnato molto su di lei. proprio molto. Oh lo so, adesso molti si scandalizzeranno e diranno che Minerva non si discute. Io la discuto, fatevene una ragione. Chiedo venia, ora devo andare davvero. :smile:


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2014)

Ciao H7,

mi chiedo, se percepisci tanta "cattiveria", perché interagisci con loro?
Io ignoro, chi non mi piace ... ad esempio il Conte ed Eretteo. 
E la cosa come nasce, così muore ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> buongiorno twin carissima :smile::smile::smile:
> Di solito si tende a dare le colpe interamente agli altri, per evitare di darsi una guardata allo specchio... parlo ovviamente in generale.


:smile::smile::smile:
Sai, io non intendevo parlare della condivisione delle responsabilità, non parlavo di colpe. Stavo cercando di dire che determinate reazioni possono avere come fondamenta qualcos'altro rispetto all'episodio che le ha scaturite...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Certo solidale tra disagiati.
> Vedi, io leggo che la gente qui sopra s'indigna per Eretteo e per il Conte, che in realtà sono molto ma molto ma molto meno offensivi di te.
> Perché loro vanno avanti per pregiudizi, per luoghi comuni, il loro insulto è un insulto generico, trito e ritrito, un adesione a qualcosa che li coinvolge ma più che altro sul piano generale, per presunte motivazioni razziali e/o geopolitiche: loro odiano i meridionali e tutti i derelitti del mondo.
> Tu, e perdona la sincerità Joey, sei di gran lunga peggiore di loro: perché tu provi chiaramente piacere nel trovare il punto debole del prossimo e nel rigirarci il dito dentro.
> ...


Il punto è che tu, e tu come altri, devi trovare cattiveria in chi ti ferisce l'ego. Come i bambini e quelli emotivamente piccini nel corpo di adulti. Tipo Alex, tipo Ultimo, tipo Lui, tipo Sole, tipo enne persone. E quindi viene fuori che io sia un sadico serial killer. Tant'è.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è che tu, e tu come altri, devi trovare cattiveria in chi ti ferisce l'ego. Come i bambini e quelli emotivamente piccini nel corpo di adulti. Tipo Alex, tipo Ultimo, tipo Lui, tipo Sole, tipo enne persone. E quindi viene fuori che io sia un sadico serial killer. Tant'è.


Nemmeno citato... mi devo preoccupare?


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Certo solidale tra disagiati.
> Vedi, io leggo che la gente qui sopra s'indigna per Eretteo e per il Conte, che in realtà sono molto ma molto ma molto meno offensivi di te.
> Perché loro vanno avanti per pregiudizi, per luoghi comuni, il loro insulto è un insulto generico, trito e ritrito, un adesione a qualcosa che li coinvolge ma più che altro sul piano generale, per presunte motivazioni razziali e/o geopolitiche: loro odiano i meridionali e tutti i derelitti del mondo.
> Tu, e perdona la sincerità Joey, sei di gran lunga peggiore di loro: perché tu provi chiaramente piacere nel trovare il punto debole del prossimo e nel rigirarci il dito dentro.
> ...



E no!H7 paragonare jb al conte o ad eretteo è offensivffensivo solo provarci.Jb è crudo,è crudo di suo,le sue modalità sono quelle,gli piace sfottere,ed è anche bravo.Con jb non conviene essere permalosi,appena capisce il tuo punto debole ti strappa i peli del culo a morsi.Bisogna riconoscergli una certa onestà intellettuale,lui non contesta i nick contesta spesso i contenuti.Il conte è un altro mondo,è il classico uomo senza valori,senza principi,il classico rozzo di paese non abituato all'interazione con gli altri,si crede furbo,ma è un fesso,e le persone poco sveglie alla lunga capiscono il soggetto mentre quelli un pò più svegli sentono la puzza di bruciato da subito......Il conte è il classico uomo di merda,quello che ti frega,quello che si approfitta,quello che deve guadagnarci,quello che per soldi e fregna passerebbe sul cadavere della madre,della moglie e anche della figlia.Un uomo collerico e rabbioso,incapace di darsi qualsiasi limite,vittima dei suoi bassi istinti,e questo alla lunga sarà la sua rovina.Non riesce a gestire la sua rabbia e spesso commette azioni che vanno molto al di là....e prima o poi si farà male....!


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no!H7 paragonare jb al conte o ad eretteo è offensivffensivo solo provarci.Jb è crudo,è crudo di suo,le sue modalità sono quelle,gli piace sfottere,ed è anche bravo.C*on jb non conviene essere permalosi,appena capisce il tuo punto debole ti strappa i peli del culo a morsi.*Bisogna riconoscergli una certa onestà intellettuale,lui non contesta i nick contesta spesso i contenuti.Il conte è un altro mondo,è il classico uomo senza valori,senza principi,il classico rozzo di paese non abituato all'interazione con gli altri,si crede furbo,ma è un fesso,e le persone poco sveglie alla lunga capiscono il soggetto mentre quelli un pò più svegli sentono la puzza di bruciato da subito......Il conte è il classico uomo di merda,quello che ti frega,quello che si approfitta,quello che deve guadagnarci,quello che per soldi e fregna passerebbe sul cadavere della madre,della moglie e anche della figlia.Un uomo collerico e rabbioso,incapace di darsi qualsiasi limite,vittima dei suoi bassi istinti,e questo alla lunga sarà la sua rovina.Non riesce a gestire la sua rabbia e spesso commette azioni che vanno molto al di là....e prima o poi si farà male....!


al massimo mi fa una ceretta ai baffi


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no!H7 paragonare jb al conte o ad eretteo è offensivffensivo solo provarci.Jb è crudo,è crudo di suo,le sue modalità sono quelle,gli piace sfottere,ed è anche bravo.Con jb non conviene essere permalosi,appena capisce il tuo punto debole ti strappa i peli del culo a morsi.Bisogna riconoscergli una certa onestà intellettuale,lui non contesta i nick contesta spesso i contenuti.Il conte è un altro mondo,è il classico uomo senza valori,senza principi,il classico rozzo di paese non abituato all'interazione con gli altri,si crede furbo,ma è un fesso,e le persone poco sveglie alla lunga capiscono il soggetto mentre quelli un pò più svegli sentono la puzza di bruciato da subito......Il conte è il classico uomo di merda,quello che ti frega,quello che si approfitta,quello che deve guadagnarci,quello che per soldi e fregna passerebbe sul cadavere della madre,della moglie e anche della figlia.Un uomo collerico e rabbioso,incapace di darsi qualsiasi limite,vittima dei suoi bassi istinti,e questo alla lunga sarà la sua rovina.Non riesce a gestire la sua rabbia e spesso commette azioni che vanno molto al di là....e prima o poi si farà male....!


Non quoto. Meglio il Conte che si presenta per come è davvero, piuttosto che uno strafottente e borioso personaggio, che dall'alto del suo ruolo di custode della verità assoluta,  si permette di offendere chiunque.

Pure Sterminator ha una marcia in più su questo. Non si prendono sul serio e non ti prendono sul serio.

Viva la genuinità da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Non quoto. *Meglio il Conte che si presenta per come è davvero*, piuttosto che uno strafottente e borioso personaggio, che dall'alto del suo ruolo di custode della verità assoluta, si permette di offendere chiunque.
> 
> Pure Sterminator ha una marcia in più su questo. Non si prendono sul serio e non ti prendono sul serio.
> 
> Viva la genuinità da questo punto di vista.


Sì eh?


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Non quoto. *Meglio il Conte che si presenta per come è davvero*, piuttosto che uno strafottente e borioso personaggio, che dall'alto del suo ruolo di custode della verità assoluta,  si permette di offendere chiunque.
> 
> Pure Sterminator ha una marcia in più su questo. Non si prendono sul serio e non ti prendono sul serio.
> 
> Viva la genuinità da questo punto di vista.



Ciao

e come è, davvero?


sienne


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì eh?


Tu l'hai mai incontrato? L'hai mai guardato in faccia?


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e come è, davvero?
> 
> ...


Un bonaccione, gli piace la compagnia e... vabbè, anche altro.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Tu l'hai mai incontrato? L'hai mai guardato in faccia?



Ciao

perché, hai visto JB in faccia allora, per poter comparare?

Cioè, su questo ti stai basando ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Tu l'hai mai incontrato? L'hai mai guardato in faccia?


Ma tu quante volte lo hai visto in uno di quegli sfatissimi raduni in mezzo ad altre ennemila persone? Una, due? Bene. Pensi forse sia il suo habitat naturale? Credi sia sempre così? Sei scemo?


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Luglio 2014)

In questo forum ci sono molti utenti che si presentano peggio di quanto non siano in realtà.

Anche il mediamente gigione può fruirne in tuttà serenità.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Un bonaccione, gli piace la compagnia e... vabbè, anche altro.



Con tutta la simpatia che provo per te,mi auguro che tu stia scherzando.E non ne faccio una questione di simpatia o antipatia,il conte è proprio una persona di merda,questione di valori e principi,che in lui sono totalmente assenti.Per fregna e soldi passa su tutto,lui fa parte della categoria di persone che incancreniscono questa società.Ho sempre disprezzato e combattuto quelli come lui,sono un veleno,io li definisco DELINQUENTI MORALI,e se non diventano DELINQUENTI VERI è solo per la mancanza di palle che hanno.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché, hai visto JB in faccia allora, per poter comparare?
> 
> ...


Chiaramente c'ho anche parlato. E' un fracassone certo, ma con me non ha mai detto una parola fuori posto.

Lasciando da parte il discorso del secessionismo veneto.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu quante volte lo hai visto in uno di quegli sfatissimi raduni in mezzo ad altre ennemila persone? Una, due? Bene. Pensi forse sia il suo habitat naturale? Credi sia sempre così? Sei scemo?


Sono scemo, ma ne son opure conscio, non ti preoccupare.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Chiaramente c'ho anche parlato. E' un fracassone certo, ma con me non ha mai detto una parola fuori posto.
> 
> Lasciando da parte il discorso del secessionismo veneto.



Ti sei perso tante cose...fidati.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sei perso tante cose...fidati.


Io chiaramente parlo per me. Mi danno fastidio però le persone che giudicano e fanno la morale, senza guardare prima in casa loro. E non mi riferisco a te Oscuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono scemo, *ma ne son opure conscio*, non ti preoccupare.


Temo che tu abbia sottostimato il problema.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Kid ha detto:


> Io chiaramente parlo per me. Mi danno fastidio però le persone che giudicano e fanno la morale, senza guardare prima in casa loro. E non mi riferisco a te Oscuro.



Che poi ognuno la sua opinione ci mancherebbe:up:,io sono consapevole di essere uno scassacazzi raro....e di solito vado in contrasto con la gente di merda....con le brave persone ho rapporti splendidi.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi ognuno la sua opinione ci mancherebbe:up:,io sono consapevole di essere uno scassacazzi raro....e di solito vado in contrasto con la gente di merda....con le brave persone ho rapporti splendidi.


Come qualcuno ha già detto, credo che questo forum manchi un pò di empatia e solidarietà. Certa gente sarebbe da bannare e basta, invece siccome insulta con intelligenza (ROTFL), gli si concede tutto e anzi da molti viene incensato per la sua originalità. Il trollone di turno invece viene lapidato in tempo zero. A me sembra un controsenso.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo che tu abbia sottostimato il problema.


No no figurati, io prendo tutto molto seriamente.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Chiaramente c'ho anche parlato. E' un fracassone certo, ma con me non ha mai detto una parola fuori posto.
> 
> Lasciando da parte il discorso del secessionismo veneto.



Ciao

lo spero, che ognuno parli per sé, ci mancherebbe pure ... 

Però, se ho capito bene, tu badi per come una persona si comporta con te,
e se è una cosa basata sullo scherzo e basta, a te sta bene e non t'interessa
se ha comportamenti brutti con altri? ... È questo che si può intendere ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

uffa. questo thread e' per camomilla. si parla del suo maritaccio brutto e cattivo. perche dovete infiliare in conte ovunque?


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*Ah*



Kid ha detto:


> Come qualcuno ha già detto, credo che questo forum manchi un pò di empatia e solidarietà. Certa gente sarebbe da bannare e basta, invece siccome insulta con intelligenza (ROTFL), gli si concede tutto e anzi da molti viene incensato per la sua originalità. Il trollone di turno invece viene lapidato in tempo zero. A me sembra un controsenso.



Lasciamo stare,se cerchi solidarietà qui dentro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo spero, che ognuno parli per sé, ci mancherebbe pure ...
> 
> ...


No no, anzi. Dico solo che Conte si atteggia sempre come un burlone maleducato, ma non si prende sul serio, non impone a nessuno il suo modo di essere. Dico solo che se una regola vale per uno, dovrebbe valere per tutti.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> uffa. questo thread e' per camomilla. si parla del suo maritaccio brutto e cattivo. perche dovete infiliare in conte ovunque?


Hai ragione.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*kid*



Kid ha detto:


> No no, anzi. Dico solo che Conte si atteggia sempre come un burlone maleducato, ma non si prende sul serio, non impone a nessuno il suo modo di essere. Dico solo che se una regola vale per uno, dovrebbe valere per tutti.


Il conte è maleducato,e non solo.Ripeto:sono successe tante cose qui dentro,e tu mancavi....!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il conte è maleducato,e non solo.Ripeto:sono successe tante cose qui dentro,e tu mancavi....!



confermo, non penso manchera tempo di aggiornare kid, pero adesso parlami un po di chiappe dorate


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il conte è maleducato,e non solo.Ripeto:sono successe tante cose qui dentro,e tu mancavi....!


Se qualcuno vorrà illuminarmi, messaggio in MP. Con foto possibilmente.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Come qualcuno ha già detto, credo che questo forum manchi un pò di empatia e solidarietà. Certa gente sarebbe da bannare e basta, invece siccome insulta con intelligenza (ROTFL), gli si concede tutto e anzi da molti viene incensato per la sua originalità. Il trollone di turno invece viene lapidato in tempo zero. A me sembra un controsenso.


Io mi sarei anche cagato il cazzo di svantaggiati tipo te (ROFTL) che non capiscono, non si rendono conto, pensano di essere svegli ed arguti e simpatici e inveci di tentare di guardare un minimo oltre rispetto al loro orizzonte lo restringono ancora di più perchè così diventa tutto più semplice, ed il Conte è un simpatico guascone (e non un figlio di puttana cagato nel culo con diecimile facce diverse e che per soldi vederebbe pure la madre o la moglie e la figlia - magari in combo) che c'ho parlato al meetingi a vattelappesca, e mandami pm che ti mando foto, io lavoro nel ramo IT di un cazzo di coso nel nord grandissimo e quindi ne so A PACCHI e ti mando la postale perchè mi prendi in giro su un forum e mi dici che sono scemo, non prima però di aver scritto un'altra delle mie argute poesiole a quell'altro fiorellino di Sole (e qui stendiamo un velo pietosissimo su quanto tu possa essere realmente stupido), e aver appeso quell'altra svegliona di mia moglie come una salama da sugo, che nio mica siamo una coppia di sfigati che fa la missionara tipo voialtri stronzi. Dai oh. Ma che cazzo cianci, buttati nell'adige.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Se qualcuno vorrà illuminarmi, messaggio in MP. Con foto possibilmente.


foto di che? non abbiamo immortalato il momento dello sfregio....
o forse si....
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...ho capito..vuoi una foto di oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi sarei anche cagato il cazzo di svantaggiati tipo te (ROFTL) che non capiscono, non si rendono conto, pensano di essere svegli ed arguti e simpatici e inveci di tentare di guardare un minimo oltre rispetto al loro orizzonte lo restringono ancora di più perchè così diventa tutto più semplice, ed il Conte è un simpatico guascone (e non un figlio di puttana cagato nel culo con diecimile facce diverse e che per soldi vederebbe pure la madre o la moglie e la figlia - magari in combo) che c'ho parlato al meetingi a vattelappesca, e mandami pm che ti mando foto, io lavoro nel ramo IT di un cazzo di coso nel nord grandissimo e quindi ne so A PACCHI e ti mando la postale perchè mi prendi in giro su un forum e mi dici che sono scemo, non prima però di aver scritto un'altra delle mie argute poesiole a quell'altro fiorellino di Sole (e qui stendiamo un velo pietosissimo su quanto tu possa essere realmente stupido), e aver appeso quell'altra svegliona di mia moglie come una salama da sugo, che nio mica siamo una coppia di sfigati che fa la missionara tipo voialtri stronzi. Dai oh. Ma che cazzo cianci, buttati nell'adige.




Jb,non fare l'errore di oscuro....!Non puoi pretendere che altri forumisti abbiano capito quello che hai capito tu.Ognuno i suoi tempi,c'è chi arriva subito perchè codifica determinati comportamenti,e chi ci mette più tempo....!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb,non fare l'errore di oscuro....!Non puoi pretendere che altri forumisti abbiano capito quello che hai capito tu.Ognuno i suoi tempi,c'è chi arriva subito perchè codifica determinati comportamenti,e chi ci mette più tempo....!


ma si e no....come gia detto kid non sa quello che e' successo...ma immagino sapra' presto
secondo non lo vedi come e' naive? un po come me....e' una cosa bella....


----------



## lothar57 (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tutta la simpatia che provo per te,mi auguro che tu stia scherzando.E non ne faccio una questione di simpatia o antipatia,il conte è proprio una persona di merda,questione di valori e principi,che in lui sono totalmente assenti.Per fregna e soldi passa su tutto,lui fa parte della categoria di persone che incancreniscono questa società.Ho sempre disprezzato e combattuto quelli come lui,sono un veleno,io li definisco DELINQUENTI MORALI,e se non diventano DELINQUENTI VERI è solo per la mancanza di palle che hanno.




Una settimana fa'Conte era al mio paese,abbiamo cenato assieme,molto piacevolmente.Parlato di auto e di donne,gli ho raccontato i dettagli della mia ultima storia di''amore''...non sai quanto abbiamo riso.E'un uomo simpatico....qua'come diciamo noi...''fa'l'esen''.Punto


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi sarei anche cagato il cazzo di svantaggiati tipo te (ROFTL) che non capiscono, non si rendono conto, pensano di essere svegli ed arguti e simpatici e inveci di tentare di guardare un minimo oltre rispetto al loro orizzonte lo restringono ancora di più perchè così diventa tutto più semplice, ed il Conte è un simpatico guascone (e non un figlio di puttana cagato nel culo con diecimile facce diverse e che per soldi vederebbe pure la madre o la moglie e la figlia - magari in combo) che c'ho parlato al meetingi a vattelappesca, e mandami pm che ti mando foto, io lavoro nel ramo IT di un cazzo di coso nel nord grandissimo e quindi ne so A PACCHI e ti mando la postale perchè mi prendi in giro su un forum e mi dici che sono scemo, non prima però di aver scritto un'altra delle mie argute poesiole a quell'altro fiorellino di Sole (e qui stendiamo un velo pietosissimo su quanto tu possa essere realmente stupido), e aver appeso quell'altra svegliona di mia moglie come una salama da sugo, che nio mica siamo una coppia di sfigati che fa la missionara tipo voialtri stronzi. Dai oh. Ma che cazzo cianci, buttati nell'adige.


Ecco, un bel manifesto. Bravo. Mi alzo per applaudire. Chapeau.

Ma lascia stare Sole.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Una settimana fa'Conte era al mio paese,abbiamo cenato assieme,molto piacevolmente.Parlato di auto e di donne,gli ho raccontato i dettagli della mia ultima storia di''amore''...non sai quanto abbiamo riso.E'un uomo simpatico....qua'come diciamo noi...''fa'l'esen''.Punto



Simpatico?probabile,a me spaventa la sua totale mancanza di valori,di principi,di etica,sarà pure simpatico,ma con gente simile ho poco da condividere onestamente.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simpatico?probabile,a me spaventa la sua totale mancanza di valori,di principi,di etica,sarà pure simpatico,ma con gente simile ho poco da condividere onestamente.


Ci sta Oscuro eh, lungi da me darti contro, avrai le tue ragioni. Ma allo stesso modo no ncapisco come tu possa difendere JB. Lui lo fa in modo saccente, che è molto peggio.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*No*



Kid ha detto:


> Ci sta Oscuro eh, lungi da me darti contro, avrai le tue ragioni. Ma allo stesso modo no ncapisco come tu possa difendere JB. Lui lo fa in modo saccente, che è molto peggio.



No,io non ho difeso jb.I due non sono paragonabili.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io non ho difeso jb.I due non sono paragonabili.


Capito.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ecco, un bel manifesto. Bravo. Mi alzo per applaudire. Chapeau.
> 
> *Ma lascia stare Sole*.


Bella st'aggiunta. Geniale. Cioè, se scrivo che tua moglie è un'evidentissima svegliona nulla, se scrivo che tu appresso a Sole a scrivere poesie non c'hai capito un cazzo "lascia stare Sole". Senti a me, e la mia non è saccenza nota bene, tu non eri sotto sequestro emozionale, hai il cervello sotto sequestro, ma da sempre. Sei assolutamente infantile e purtroppo per te, sostanzialmente stupido. Tanto è, IT o meno.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella st'aggiunta. Geniale. Cioè, se scrivo che tua moglie è un'evidentissima svegliona nulla, se scrivo che tu appresso a Sole a scrivere poesie non c'hai capito un cazzo "lascia stare Sole". Senti a me, e la mia non è saccenza nota bene, tu non eri sotto sequestro emozionale, hai il cervello sotto sequestro, ma da sempre. Sei assolutamente infantile e purtroppo per te, sostanzialmente stupido. Tanto è, IT o meno.



Ma senti, vedi di mollarmi coglioncello, chi cazzo ti credi di essere? 

Te l'ho già detto: i tuoi consigli non mi interessano. Sono scemo e infantile, lasciami così che sto bene.

Hai già insultato me e mia moglie più di una volta, l'ho capito il tuo parere, credimi. E mi scivola addosso come acqua sul latex.

Sentitamente ringrazio.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma senti, *vedi di mollarmi *coglioncello, chi cazzo ti credi di essere?
> 
> Te l'ho già detto: i tuoi consigli non mi interessano. Sono scemo e infantile, lasciami così che sto bene.
> 
> ...


Se tu non fossi tanto infantilmente stupido, come dicevo, non ti saresti fatto avanti per dire la tua su quanto io sia brutto e cattivo. Perchè, per mero istinto di conservazione, la pecora non va in bocca al lupo. Epperò siccome non ce la fai perchè, infantile e scemo come sei devi pur sempre scrivere quanto ti sono simpatico, ti sei lanciato nella tua disanima da disagiato. Quindi più che scrivere a me di mollarti dovresti imparare e regolarti da solo. Fallo e la vita ti sorriderà.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se tu non fossi tanto infantilmente stupido, come dicevo, non ti saresti fatto avanti per dire la tua su quanto io sia brutto e cattivo. Perchè, per mero istinto di conservazione, la pecora non va in bocca al lupo. Epperò siccome non ce la fai perchè, infantile e scemo come sei devi pur sempre scrivere quanto ti sono simpatico, ti sei lanciato nella tua disanima da disagiato. Quindi più che scrivere a me di mollarti dovresti imparare e regolarti da solo. Fallo e la vita ti sorriderà.


Ma non c'è nulla da esaminare, è talmente chiaro quanto tu sia un povero sbruffoncello e borioso coglione. 

Quelli che puntano il dito, si innalzano a salvatori, ma sempre con quel savoir faire che non guasta per poter attirare simpatie. Ed è anche chiaro che qui dentro ci vieni solo per sfogare le tue frustrazioni. Fai la morale sull'ego degli altri, senza renderti nemmeno conto che il primo a non accettare alcun tipo di critica dagli altri, sei proprio tu.

La gente come te mi fa venire la depressione.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non c'è nulla da esaminare, è talmente chiaro quanto tu sia un povero sbruffoncello e borioso coglione.
> 
> Quelli che puntano il dito, si innalzano a salvatori, ma sempre con quel savoir faire che non guasta per poter attirare simpatie. Ed è anche chiaro che qui dentro ci vieni solo per sfogare le tue frustrazioni. Fai la morale sull'ego degli altri, senza renderti nemmeno conto che il primo a non accettare alcun tipo di critica dagli altri, sei proprio tu.
> 
> *La gente come te mi fa venire la depressione*.


Ed è anche normale, tutto considerato.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed è anche normale, tutto considerato.


Che classe.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> uffa. questo thread e' per camomilla. si parla del suo maritaccio brutto e cattivo. perche dovete infiliare in conte ovunque?


Vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Camomilla (18 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> uffa. questo thread e' per camomilla. si parla del suo maritaccio brutto e cattivo. perche dovete infiliare in conte ovunque?


Grazie del pensiero Miss ma non preoccuparti mi sono sfogata abbastanza e stò meglio!  E poi è il conte quello brutto e cattivo!


----------



## Hellseven (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è che tu, e tu come altri, devi trovare cattiveria in chi ti ferisce l'ego. Come i bambini e quelli emotivamente piccini nel corpo di adulti. Tipo Alex, tipo *Ultimo, tipo Lui, tipo Sole*, tipo enne persone. E quindi viene fuori che io sia un sadico serial killer. Tant'è.


hai citato 2 per persone a cui voglio bene  e stimo (e che guarda caso ti tengono sul cazzo come ti tengo io), ripeto moltissimo, e una donna che a me non ha fatto mai nulla e per quel poco che abbiamo interagito è sempre stata corretta e piacevole con me.  Tutte persone che, ripeto, pensano di te quello che penso io e che, vivvaddio, si pongo rispetto a te lontano lontano come mi pongo io ....:smile:


----------



## Camomilla (18 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> hai citato 2 per persone a cui voglio bene  e stimo (e che guarda caso ti tengono sul cazzo come ti tengo io), ripeto moltissimo, e una donna che a me non ha fatto mai nulla e per quel poco che abbiamo interagito è sempre stata corretta e piacevole con me.  Tutte persone che, ripeto, pensano di te quello che penso io e che, vivvaddio, si pongo rispetto a te lontano lontano come mi pongo io ....:smile:


No vabbè,cioè... comunque...scusa ma non poteva aprire un thread tuo per piantare tutto stò casino??Esticazzi!!!


----------



## Hellseven (18 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no!H7 paragonare jb al conte o ad eretteo è offensivffensivo solo provarci.Jb è crudo,è crudo di suo,le sue modalità sono quelle,gli piace sfottere,ed è anche bravo.Con jb non conviene essere permalosi,appena capisce il tuo punto debole ti strappa i peli del culo a morsi.Bisogna riconoscergli una certa onestà intellettuale,lui non contesta i nick contesta spesso i contenuti.Il conte è un altro mondo,è il classico uomo senza valori,senza principi,il classico rozzo di paese non abituato all'interazione con gli altri,si crede furbo,ma è un fesso,e le persone poco sveglie alla lunga capiscono il soggetto mentre quelli un pò più svegli sentono la puzza di bruciato da subito......Il conte è il classico uomo di merda,quello che ti frega,quello che si approfitta,quello che deve guadagnarci,quello che per soldi e fregna passerebbe sul cadavere della madre,della moglie e anche della figlia.Un uomo collerico e rabbioso,incapace di darsi qualsiasi limite,vittima dei suoi bassi istinti,e questo alla lunga sarà la sua rovina.Non riesce a gestire la sua rabbia e spesso commette azioni che vanno molto al di là....e prima o poi si farà male....!


oscuro io ti voglio bene, ma purtroppo noto che recepisci come problema solo quello che ti tocca dirattamente e personalmente dopodiche se la cosa non incontra la tua antipatia e/o fastidio, la trovi anche tutto sommato "simpatica".
E allora dal momento che questa è l'ottica, cioè il non porsi anche nella scarpe altrui per vedere se quello che si pensa di qualcuno che comunque non va in giro ad offrire margherite ma ad insultare il prossimo, liberamente, qui sopra, col plauso o comunque con l'incapacità o la mancanza di volontà di alcuni di vederlo il problema perchè o tanto a loro non li rigiarda o con loro quella parsona si comporta diversamente, permettimi di dire, quindi, che, ripto, in tale ottica non oggettiva ma soggettiva (come mi pare ti ponga tu rispetto a Joey) io ti dico, abbi pazienza, che a me il Conte è tutto sommato anche simpatico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> hai citato 2 per persone a cui voglio bene e stimo (e che guarda caso ti tengono sul cazzo come ti tengo io), ripeto moltissimo, e una donna che a me non ha fatto mai nulla e per quel poco che abbiamo interagito è sempre stata corretta e piacevole con me. Tutte persone che, ripeto, pensano di te quello che penso io e che, vivvaddio, si pongo rispetto a te lontano lontano come mi pongo io ....:smile:


H7, io te lo ripeto: il potere su di noi, agli altri, lo diamo noi.
Se tu mi dici 'Cretina', e io ci sto male, la colpa è mia.
Perchè mi faccio condizionare da te.
Delle due l'una: o hai ragione, e allora non ci devo stare male, ma ci devo riflettere, o sbagli, e allora me ne devo fregare.
Tantopiù se percepisco che tu lo fai per arrecarmi danno, per godere della mia sofferenza.
E JB non lo fa per questo, secondo me, ma questo è un altro discorso.
Questo in condizioni normali.
In condizioni alterate(e qui succede), l'uso di una forma aggressiva e dispregiativa può fare danni, ti do ragione.
Ma il mondo è questo, qui e fuori da qui.
Che qualcuno parli a sproposito capita, che parlando a sproposito sparga sale su una ferita capita, ma nessuno può trarre davvero nocumento da qualcosa scritto da qualcuno che manco sai chi è, altrimenti, davvero, il problema è da un'altra parte.
Quello che è davvero pericoloso qui dentro è chi, in forma subdola, racimola informazioni per poi ritorcertele contro o fartele ritorcere contro da altri: quello è il male.


----------



## Camomilla (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> H7, io te lo ripeto: il potere su di noi, agli altri, lo diamo noi.
> Se tu mi dici 'Cretina', e io ci sto male, la colpa è mia.
> Perchè mi faccio condizionare da te.
> Delle due l'una: o hai ragione, e allora non ci devo stare male, ma ci devo riflettere, o sbagli, e allora me ne devo fregare.
> ...


Sono d'accordo...soprattutto sul fatto che il problema è da un'altra parte..fuori le persone che ti stanno sulle palle le ignori,le eviti come la peste...perchè non farlo quì???A meno che H7 non sia stato attaccato in privato e abbia deciso di sfogarsi pubblicamente..tutto questo astio mi sembra esagerato..


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> hai citato 2 per persone a cui voglio bene e stimo (e che guarda caso ti tengono sul cazzo come ti tengo io), ripeto moltissimo, e una donna che a me non ha fatto mai nulla e per quel poco che abbiamo interagito è sempre stata corretta e piacevole con me. Tutte persone che, ripeto, pensano di te quello che penso io e che, vivvaddio, si pongo rispetto a te lontano lontano come mi pongo io ....:smile:


Senti a me, per farsi stimare da te basta scriverti due battute e dimostrarsi amiconi. In altre parole: è facile farsi stimare quando non si entra mai in conflitto. E' più facile dire sempre sì che non anche no. Quello che pensano di me ste persone mi tange poco. Quello che pensi tu di me anche, se non fosse che riproponi spesso la cosa, come se tra l'altro non subissi già ste cazzo di incoerenti lamentazioni da parte di utonti ai quali ho asfaltato il culo ogni tot giorni.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Grazie del pensiero Miss ma non preoccuparti mi sono sfogata abbastanza e stò meglio!  E poi è il conte quello brutto e cattivo!


 e per giunta nano...e razzista...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Una sorta di diavolo della Tasmania...

Dai Cam...andiamo a trovare lunaiena...che ne dici?


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e per giunta nano...e razzista...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Una sorta di diavolo della Tasmania...
> 
> Dai Cam...andiamo a trovare lunaiena...che ne dici?


conte , se posso darti un consiglio,
non andare mai a trovare troppo presto una puerpera che , per quanto stia bene ha le lacrime appese e le balle che girano a tratti.
lasciala riposare per un mesetto


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte , se posso darti un consiglio,
> non andare mai a trovare troppo presto una puerpera che , per quanto stia bene ha le lacrime appese e le balle che girano a tratti.
> lasciala riposare per un mesetto



E che non ce l'ho avuta in casa?
Per fortuna era l'epoca che ero sempre in giro per concerti.

Dopo ci vediamo su skipe...con il pupo...

Friggi pure...


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che non ce l'ho avuta in casa?
> Per fortuna era l'epoca che ero sempre in giro per concerti.
> 
> Dopo ci vediamo su skipe...con il pupo...
> ...


madonna sembro un friggitello


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> oscuro io ti voglio bene, ma purtroppo noto che recepisci come problema solo quello che ti tocca dirattamente e personalmente dopodiche se la cosa non incontra la tua antipatia e/o fastidio, la trovi anche tutto sommato "simpatica".
> E allora dal momento che questa è l'ottica, cioè il non porsi anche nella scarpe altrui per vedere se quello che si pensa di qualcuno che comunque non va in giro ad offrire margherite ma ad insultare il prossimo, liberamente, qui sopra, col plauso o comunque con l'incapacità o la mancanza di volontà di alcuni di vederlo il problema perchè o tanto a loro non li rigiarda o con loro quella parsona si comporta diversamente, permettimi di dire, quindi, che, ripto, in tale ottica non oggettiva ma soggettiva (come mi pare ti ponga tu rispetto a Joey) io ti dico, abbi pazienza, che a me il Conte è tutto sommato anche simpatico.


Standing ovation.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> H7, io te lo ripeto: il potere su di noi, agli altri, lo diamo noi.
> Se tu mi dici 'Cretina', e io ci sto male, la colpa è mia.
> Perchè mi faccio condizionare da te.
> Delle due l'una: o hai ragione, e allora non ci devo stare male, ma ci devo riflettere, o sbagli, e allora me ne devo fregare.
> ...



Opinione rispettabilissima e molto "delicata".

Però cara sbri, un conto è un insulto, un altro è passeggiare tranquillamente per strada e incrociare una persona che ti ripete: "fanculo, fanculo, fanculo" all'infinito. A quello, permettimi, gli tiri una sberla. Non è che si possa sempre ignorare.

Se poi a voi non dà fastidio, non so davvero cosa pensare. E' una questione di civiltà e pure basilare.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Opinione rispettabilissima e molto "delicata".
> 
> Però cara sbri, un conto è un insulto, un altro è passeggiare tranquillamente per strada e incrociare una persona che ti ripete: "fanculo, fanculo, fanculo" all'infinito. A quello, permettimi, gli tiri una sberla. Non è che si possa sempre ignorare.
> 
> Se poi a voi non dà fastidio, non so davvero cosa pensare. E' una questione di civiltà e pure basilare.



Non è il discorso in se per il quale per me vale il tuo...
È il contesto. ..per il quale vale il discorso di sbri...
Per dire...dietro al nick jb potrebbe esserci un bambino prodigio di 10 anni oppure un vecio di 80....per dire...anche una donna....con chi te la vuoi prendere per andare a colpo sicuro? Con i bytes?


----------



## Camomilla (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti a me, per farsi stimare da te basta scriverti due battute e dimostrarsi amiconi. In altre parole: è facile farsi stimare quando non si entra mai in conflitto. E' più facile dire sempre sì che non anche no. Quello che pensano di me ste persone mi tange poco. Quello che pensi tu di me anche, se non fosse che riproponi spesso la cosa, come se tra l'altro non subissi già ste cazzo di incoerenti lamentazioni da parte di utonti ai quali ho asfaltato il culo ogni tot giorni.


Ecco..che meraviglia!!Quell'altro che vaneggia e te che asfalti i culi e siamo a posto..alla fine della fiera visto che il thread l'ho aperto io mi permetto di scrivere che siete ridicoli entrambi!!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ecco..che meraviglia!!Quell'altro che vaneggia e te che asfalti i culi e siamo a posto..alla fine della fiera visto che il thread l'ho aperto io mi permetto di scrivere che siete ridicoli entrambi!!


Non volevo inquinarti il thread. Mi spiace.


----------



## Camomilla (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non volevo inquinarti il thread. Mi spiace.


Ha poca importanza il thread,non mi aspettavo il miracolo!Ma tutte stè menate su un forum..mah!


----------



## Trinità (18 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ha poca importanza il thread,non mi aspettavo il miracolo!Ma tutte stè menate su un forum..mah!


Ciao
Posso farti una domanda piccante?


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2014)

Ciao,

mi sembra assurdo, parlare di oggettività. Già solo per il fatto, 
che alcuni ritengono il Conte simpatico più che altro, 
mentre altri offensivo, uno privo di valori ecc. ... 
Richiedere del rispetto per il proprio sentire è un conto,
ma negarlo poi nella stessa presa d'aria per il sentire di altri ... 
mi chiedo realmente ... ma di cosa si sta parlando? 
Non accetto un certo tipo di "rimprovero", se in quel 
atteggiamento viene proprio attuato ciò che viene rimproverato ... 

*rimproverare" non è il termine giusto, lo so ...


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Tu l'hai mai incontrato? L'hai mai guardato in faccia?


Io si e  quoto JB


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io non ho difeso jb.I due non sono paragonabili.


Quoto
Non ho mai incontrato JB. La sensazione che ho è che quello che mi dice qui lo dice in mp e lo dice in privato. Questo non vuol dire che apprezzo i modi e che non credo abbia sempre ragione ma almeno non è (o non mi sembra essere) un multifaccia. Se deve fanculizzare o prenderti per il culo lo fa in maniera diretta e non fraintendibile


----------



## lolapal (19 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Non ho mai incontrato JB. La sensazione che ho è che quello che mi dice qui lo dice in mp e lo dice in privato. Questo non vuol dire che apprezzo i modi e che non credo abbia sempre ragione ma almeno non è (o non mi sembra essere) un multifaccia. Se deve fanculizzare o prenderti per il culo lo fa in maniera diretta e non fraintendibile


Sono d'accordo... ma che volete far spostare pure questo 3d nello Sculacciao?


----------



## lolapal (19 Luglio 2014)

e aggiungo: che palle! (senza faccina stavolta)

Camomilaaaaaa torna che demoliamo tuo marito!!!

 (ops, scusa Min...)


----------



## Trinità (19 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> e aggiungo: che palle! (senza faccina stavolta)
> 
> Camomilaaaaaa torna che demoliamo tuo marito!!!
> 
> (ops, scusa Min...)


Sempre a demolire sti mariti......
Per me c'è gran poco da demolire, poi fate voi.


----------



## lolapal (19 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sempre a demolire sti mariti......
> Per me c'è gran poco da demolire, poi fate voi.


Trinità... stavo scherzando... si chiama sdrammatizzare... forse ho sbagliato a non mettere più faccine...

:smile:


----------



## Trinità (19 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Trinità... stavo scherzando... si chiama sdrammatizzare... forse ho sbagliato a non mettere più faccine...
> 
> :smile:


A, per fortuna perchè stavo già fuggendo dall'Italia!
:smile::smile::smile::sorriso:metto un po' di faccine anch'io!
Ciao


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2014)

Ciao 

lo scrivo qui, per non infangare di più il thread di Erato' ... 
Personalmente mi ha dispiaciuto dover leggere certe affermazioni del Conte ... 
Dimostra come non ha nessun tatto, nessun senso civico e nessun rispetto ... 

Dovremmo farci delle risate perché è simpatico? ... 



sienne


----------



## disincantata (20 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo scrivo qui, per non infangare di più il thread di Erato' ...
> Personalmente mi  è dispiaciuto dover leggere certe affermazioni del Conte ...
> ...


Certamente NO!


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Opinione rispettabilissima e molto "delicata".
> 
> Però cara sbri, un conto è un insulto, un altro è passeggiare tranquillamente per strada e incrociare una persona che ti ripete: "fanculo, fanculo, fanculo" all'infinito. A quello, permettimi, gli tiri una sberla. Non è che si possa sempre ignorare.
> 
> Se poi a voi non dà fastidio, non so davvero cosa pensare. E' una questione di civiltà e pure basilare.


Veramente? Cioè: sei serio? A uno sconosciuto che incroci per strada e ti ripete a go-go un insulto, tu tiri una sberla? Ma lo fai per superstizione? Davvero folle. E invece a uno che ti conosce e entra nel merito e ti insulta che fai?


----------



## lolapal (20 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo scrivo qui, per non infangare di più il thread di Erato' ...
> Personalmente mi ha dispiaciuto dover leggere certe affermazioni del Conte ...
> ...


affatto... io non sto ridendo... comunque, anche il 3d di Camomilla è stato inquinato abbastanza... scusa Sienne, non ce l'ho con te... nel senso... e che palle!
Insomma, ma veramente non c'è altro da fare nella vita che alimentare polemiche sterili?

Apriamo un 3d sullo sculacciao "polemiche sterili: per chi vuole tenersi in allenamento" e così tutti si va, a turno, a scornarsi su argomenti inutili e dalle altre parti si cerca di partecipare in topic...


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Apriamo un 3d sullo sculacciao "polemiche sterili: per chi vuole tenersi in allenamento" e così tutti si va, a turno, a scornarsi su argomenti inutili e dalle altre parti si cerca di partecipare in topic...


Quotissimo!
Ottima idea!!!


----------



## lolapal (20 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quotissimo!
> Ottima idea!!!


Fatto.


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Veramente? Cioè: sei serio? A uno sconosciuto che incroci per strada e ti ripete a go-go un insulto, tu tiri una sberla? Ma lo fai per superstizione? Davvero folle. E invece a uno che ti conosce e entra nel merito e ti insulta che fai?


A quello che mi conosce ne elargisco due, visto che dovrebbe conoscermi.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> A quello che mi conosce ne elargisco due, visto che dovrebbe conoscermi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
So già cosa capita a dare una sberla a to moiere...

Lei non ti dice niente

Ti guarda 

e ti daà un mega calcio in te le bale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi sembra assurdo, parlare di oggettività. Già solo per il fatto,
> che alcuni ritengono il Conte simpatico più che altro,
> ...


Sienne io posso parlare per me. Io non credo, ma posso sbagliare e scagli la prima pietra chi può sostenere il contrario, di aver mai mancato di rispetto a nessun almeno volontariamente. Io non ho mai insultato nessuno. Ma poi se il non mostrare solidarietà a Tizio contro Caio o il non aver colto la cattiveria dell'atteggiamento di Sempronio verso Mevia e' una colpa e allora mi prendo la mia condanna.  Anzi vedo che è' una colpa grave. Comunque mi scuso con Camomilla anche io e prometto che qui sopra ora chiudo davvero .


----------



## Camomilla (21 Luglio 2014)

No problems,un saluto a tutti e occhio alle corna!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2014)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> oscuro io ti voglio bene, ma purtroppo noto che recepisci come problema solo quello che ti tocca dirattamente e personalmente dopodiche se la cosa non incontra la tua antipatia e/o fastidio, la trovi anche tutto sommato "simpatica".
> E allora dal momento che questa è l'ottica, cioè il non porsi anche nella scarpe altrui per vedere se quello che si pensa di qualcuno che comunque non va in giro ad offrire margherite ma ad insultare il prossimo, liberamente, qui sopra, col plauso o comunque con l'incapacità o la mancanza di volontà di alcuni di vederlo il problema perchè o tanto a loro non li rigiarda o con loro quella parsona si comporta diversamente, permettimi di dire, quindi, che, ripto, in tale ottica non oggettiva ma soggettiva (come mi pare ti ponga tu rispetto a Joey) io ti dico, abbi pazienza, che a me il Conte è tutto sommato anche simpatico.



H7 ti voglio bene anche io, rimango basito dalle tue considerazioni.Con jb ho passato mesi a litigare,non è simpatico e non fa nulla per esserlo,è crudo e stronzo,ma ONESTO.Quello che sta simpatico a te,non ha alcun tipo di valori,nessun rispetto,io non so veramente come cazzo fate a non capire...


----------

